# Tell me not to!



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

I've just seen a horse I'd like to buy.   I know this is a really stupid place to ask to be persuaded out of buying a horse,  I'm laughing as I even write it. 

I don't need a third horse, but why was i even looking??? 🤣


----------



## Carrottom (1 April 2021)

No one needs a third horse, but it might be fun. If you're not going to try it then at least share the details for someone else. 😏


----------



## Jenko109 (1 April 2021)

Don't buy the horse. 

There just aren't enough hours in the day to do three justice.


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

It's significant that I don't want to post any details in case someone sees it,  isn't it 😜?  I might just have to phone and see how far away it is.  
.


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

Jenko109 said:



			Don't buy the horse.

There just aren't enough hours in the day to do three justice.
		
Click to expand...

There are in mine 🤣


----------



## Jenko109 (1 April 2021)

It's in Malta. 

That's too far away.


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

Jenko109 said:



			It's in Malta.

That's too far away.
		
Click to expand...

It's in  a neighbouring county but my neighbouring counties are all huge!
.


----------



## Roxylola (1 April 2021)

Buy the horse. They clearly bring you a lot of pleasure. Never underestimate the power of things that bring joy to your life


----------



## Baywonder (1 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I don't need a third horse, but why was i even looking??? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Because, sub-consciously, you know deep down that you really _do _need a third horse......


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 April 2021)

3 is a nice number 😈


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 April 2021)

If this year has taught us all anything it is that you never know what is around the corner.

Buy the horse.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 April 2021)

Life's too short, if you like the look and sound of it, book a viewing.  I am in a similar position, except that I haven't seen one I like and am hardly in a position to view currently.  I keep checking the ads though


----------



## cauda equina (1 April 2021)

Buy the horse!
Think of it as a public service; you know the excitement we all get from a new horse, even when it's someone else's


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 April 2021)

If you have the money and the time - go and pick up the phone and ring them right now before someone else snaps the horse up.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 April 2021)

go for it if you like it...lifes too short....i have no money and keep doing the lottery as i want a horse again.  i am also window shopping and saw one i liked but it was about 5 hours away so i dont feel so bad that i cant buy it,

also what on earth made you think we would tell you not to try for it,  you are asking on the wrong forum


----------



## teddypops (1 April 2021)

At least go and see it. You will always be wondering ‘what if...’ if you don’t! I have 8😂


----------



## JackFrost (1 April 2021)

Buy in haste, repent at leisure.
But Teddypops is right. At least go and see it.


----------



## brighteyes (1 April 2021)

Well, no, I won't - because I just did.


----------



## Coblette (1 April 2021)

Definitely not the place to ask for opinions on buying a horse 😂😂 just go and view it, you already have 2 to look after 🤷🏼‍♀️ and we like seeing piccys of new ponios


----------



## blitznbobs (1 April 2021)

Don’t do it...

there you go..

. but then life is short and it’s doubtful there will be any holidays this year and what else are you going to do??? So really when you look at it objectively you should indeed buy another horse.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 April 2021)

Life is short, buy the horse. 

Although if you ask me on certain days, I might say, life is short, sell all the horses! 🤣 as I look at what new "thing" my horse has come up with.


----------



## Red-1 (1 April 2021)

Don't buy the horse... send the details to me instead 

I enquired about one for the first time in ages yesterday. It had gone, was sent details of another but it was a mare. I'm not doing mares this time. Or greys.


----------



## DabDab (1 April 2021)

"tell me not to"

Lol


----------



## HollyWoozle (1 April 2021)

I often look at horse ads, despite having no space, money or logical reason to have another. It's just fun to look! However, if you DO have the space and money to investigate further, even if you don't have a logical reason, then I think 2 out of 3 is enough to warrant it?


----------



## Spotherisk (1 April 2021)

Three is the perfect number!


----------



## Berpisc (1 April 2021)

Do it do it do it do it


----------



## doodle (1 April 2021)

Today has been a good horsey day so I’m going to say “do it do it do it”. At least go and see it, you may not like it, but you might find the next wonder horse.


----------



## Cortez (1 April 2021)

What are you going to do with this horse? Other than feed it, pick up it's poop, etc., etc., that you cannot do with the ones you have already?


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 April 2021)

Will you want to keep three through next winter?


----------



## ArklePig (1 April 2021)

3 is a neccesity, you'll never have to leave one alone if you want to go hacking? I'm clutching here, but buy the horse if you can afford it. Life's too short to not have what you want.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2021)

Three is a lot ,riding three in a day is work .


----------



## Gingerwitch (1 April 2021)

Car.
Go.
Buy
Enjoy


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2021)

I have four atm one is my riding horse Sky I have never had only one horse to ride  but I must it admit it has many advantages .


----------



## tiggipop (1 April 2021)

When have you arranged to view??


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 April 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			3 is a nice number 😈
		
Click to expand...

4 is even better


----------



## JackFrost (1 April 2021)

To buy or not to buy ... that is equestrian.


----------



## Rowreach (1 April 2021)

I'm in the same position, regarding a house.

So I say, buy the house! oops I mean horse!!


----------



## IrishMilo (1 April 2021)

We need details to make an informed decision


----------



## Kipper's Dick (1 April 2021)

Go on, go on, go on, go on!!!
And yet another 'go on!' for good measure!


----------



## TheOldTrout (1 April 2021)

Nobody on their deathbed ever said they wished they hadn't bought horses.
You could enquire. That wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Jayzee (1 April 2021)

I think HHO is ready for another purchase to follow!


----------



## Flame_ (1 April 2021)

Three is an awkward number. 

Either don't do it or buy two more horses.


----------



## Fraggle2 (1 April 2021)

At least view it. Then you can put it in the trailer and bring it home.


----------



## Nicnac (1 April 2021)

I have 3 which is 2 too many.....even though one is only kneehigh to a grasshopper and one of the others is for sale......


----------



## Baywonder (1 April 2021)

@ycbm have you phoned yet?

And if not, why not?!  😂


----------



## Caol Ila (1 April 2021)

What kind of horse is it?


----------



## rabatsa (1 April 2021)

Don't do it, do it, do it.


----------



## FlyingCircus (1 April 2021)

Don't do it. You end up with 3 times the work and 3 times the vets bills.


Can anyone tell who currently has 2/2 broken horses.


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Will you want to keep three through next winter?
		
Click to expand...


No, but I'd have a choice of two which should both be an easy sell,  and on my regime 3 is not much more work than 2, I don't have to ride them.


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

Baywonder said:



@ycbm have you phoned yet?

And if not, why not?!  😂
		
Click to expand...


I have!   It's too far away to make viewing a fun trip out ...... so if it's still there after the weekend I'll ask for video and ........  buy it unseen! 

I think I  deserve a lockdown present


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2021)

Nothing is worse than ending up with too many and becomes hard work and a chore think about what it’s like on the worst day not how it feels in spring when the summer is ahead


----------



## scats (1 April 2021)

I have to admit, the thought of going back to 3 fills me with horror!


----------



## milliepops (1 April 2021)

scats said:



			I have to admit, the thought of going back to 3 fills me with horror!
		
Click to expand...

^ this! 
I find 3 becomes a bit oppressive if they are all in work. I don't mind for a short time but would not plan it to be a long term thing. 
 but yeah, wrong place to be talked out of it really


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 April 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Three is a lot ,riding three in a day is work .
		
Click to expand...

I know I feel it when I ride 3 did it today


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

I've got no intention of riding 3 in one day 🤪


----------



## tristar (1 April 2021)

oh yes and give it a good home


----------



## tda (1 April 2021)

Tbh I'm always on the look out for another addition to my herd😁


----------



## EventingMum (1 April 2021)

Silly place to ask a silly question!! You obviously have the time and resources for another so why not? Life is too short so you may as well inquire about him/her. I wish I had the health and energy to have one now but in my heart of hearts know I would constantly feel guilty when I wasn't fit to ride.


----------



## OldNag (1 April 2021)

When is it arriving then?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (1 April 2021)

Doo it! Doo it! Doo it!

Disclaimer: *I am not in position to buy own horse so live vicariously through others who can!*


----------



## Amirah (1 April 2021)

I have three, it's a good number, not sure I'd want a fourth though.  Go for it!!


----------



## PurBee (1 April 2021)

Baywonder said:



			Because, sub-consciously, you know deep down that you really _do _need a third horse......

Click to expand...

3 horses are sooo essential - all my pair bonded horse issues will instantly disappear with 3 horses - but can they become 3some bonded?! 😱😁


----------



## HeyMich (1 April 2021)

So, when's he/she arriving? 😉😜


----------



## DabDab (1 April 2021)

milliepops said:



			^ this!
I find 3 becomes a bit oppressive if they are all in work. I don't mind for a short time but would not plan it to be a long term thing.
but yeah, wrong place to be talked out of it really 

Click to expand...

😂 How many is it you have again?


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

JunoJones said:



			To buy or not to buy ... that is equestrian.  

Click to expand...

Fabulous 🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## milliepops (1 April 2021)

DabDab said:



			😂 How many is it you have again?
		
Click to expand...

1 in work! 
6 pets 
Its not the same 😂


----------



## spotty_pony (1 April 2021)

If you can afford to and have the the time then I say go for it! 😁 I'd get a third one tomorrow if I had the funds available to buy one now.


----------



## babymare (1 April 2021)

Why is arguement NOT to buy??


----------



## Lois Lame (1 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's too far away to make viewing a fun trip out ...... so if it's still there after the weekend I'll ask for video and ........  buy it unseen!
		
Click to expand...

That's a terrible idea 

I reckon you should make the trip, see and ride in person, and only then, if you love the horse, organise to buy him.


----------



## Jules111 (1 April 2021)

If you know you can deal with the day to day stuff for 3 and you can rest easy with the regime go for it. I have 3, 2 in full work and a mini who is there to make me smile every day. I'm planning a 4th but need a good healthy budget and a bit more time to do them justice.  Life is too short, no horse is ever standing in a field wishing they had more work, if you can give the care and keep them healthy and reasonably fit they'll be better off than many horses out there. Enjoy and don't forget to share lots of photos.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 April 2021)

See, a friend with 2 just bought her own property, with 3 stables. She wants to put her mare in foal, by taking her to the stallion. She obviously needs a 3rd to keep her gelding company. I say get the third.


----------



## Lyle (2 April 2021)

Buy the horse.

I have some how found myself going from 2 to 14 in two years. Oh My. Doesn't help that my OH is an enabler


----------



## luckyoldme (2 April 2021)

If you don't at least view him/her you will  spend the rest of your life wondering.
Hope that helps ,!


----------



## Keith_Beef (2 April 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			3 is a nice number 😈
		
Click to expand...

It's the magic number.



PurBee said:



			3 horses are sooo essential - all my pair bonded horse issues will instantly disappear with 3 horses - but can they become 3some bonded?! 😱😁
		
Click to expand...

A similar thought came to me when posting in another thread... Could three be a couple?


----------



## planete (2 April 2021)

It must be something special if you are prepared to buy it unseen.  If sanity has not returned by Monday go ahead.


----------



## Winters100 (2 April 2021)

I tend to take the view that if the right horse comes along and you can afford it then why not. 2 of mine were purchased at a time that I was not looking to buy, but they are perfect for me so I am very happy that I did buy them.  As I am sure you know you tend to get more efficient the more horses you have, one of mine has been away in the hospital this week and I can't say that I spend noticeably less time with only 2.  If you do buy the horse I wish you all the best of luck that it turns out to be the perfect partner


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 April 2021)

I'm a little confused because you posted this thread over 12 hours ago and I still cant find the thread 'look who's arriving tomorrow'. 🤔😃

Of course you need the horse. Looking forward to seeing pictures! I think three is a lovely number especially when you keep them at home.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

planete said:



			It must be something special if you are prepared to buy it unseen.  If sanity has not returned by Monday go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I just enjoy risk taking, it's in my DNA  🤣


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I'm a little confused because you posted this thread over 12 hours ago and I still cant find the thread 'look who's arriving tomorrow'. 🤔😃
		
Click to expand...

First laugh of the day 🤣.


----------



## Trouper (2 April 2021)

I think we need more info - not asking for pictures (yet!) - but what attributes would this "new" one bring to the party please??


----------



## J&S (2 April 2021)

You have two lovely riding horses at home already, I am at a loss to know why you need another unless you are considering divesting yourself of one of the present horses?


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

J&S said:



			You have two lovely riding horses at home already, I am at a loss to know why you need another unless you are considering divesting yourself of one of the present horses?
		
Click to expand...

I've had up to five in the past, when I had less time because I was working.  It's only in the last 2 years I've had less than three.  
.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

This feels like it might  just be beginning to get a bit heavy.  I'd just like to add that my title and post were tongue in cheek for a bit of light hearted forum fun.

The horse is real though.  I'm waiting on some video. 
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 April 2021)

This thread is not fun. This thread is absolutely worthless...




Without pictures. 😁


Standing by waiting for details and the obligatory "Well, I did it!" post. 😉


----------



## Asha (2 April 2021)

As others have said ..3 is a great number when you have them at home

I’m always in the camp that’s thinks life’s too short just do it 

However before you buy .. just ask yourself why are you doing it . What aren’t you getting from the other two you have and could this one fill that void . Otherwise you could just be buying for buyings sake and that’s when you could end up buying  the wrong one 

good luck , I look forward to seeing the photos 👍


----------



## meleeka (2 April 2021)

If you want the horse, buy the horse!  It’s not as if you don’t know how much work 3 entails.   As I said to someone the other day “what else are you going to do with the rest of your life?”

Looking forward to news too


----------



## dogatemysalad (2 April 2021)

Nope. Cannot think of a single reason why you shouldn't get a third horse. Nope, not one. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## southerncomfort (2 April 2021)

scats said:



			I have to admit, the thought of going back to 3 fills me with horror!
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I find 3 hard work, and one of mine is a mini shetland!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			A similar thought came to me when posting in another thread... Could three be a couple?
		
Click to expand...

I think I agree with you, a couple is rigidly 2. Three is a thruple... although when I think about the thruple of horses I have, I think CM would swap the gelding for a stallion given the option. The poor girl gets very frustrated with his lack of sex drive (although she does adore him).


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I've got no intention of riding 3 in one day 🤪
		
Click to expand...

If I was nearer to you I would offer to ride one for you


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			This feels like it might  just be beginning to get a bit heavy.  I'd just like to add that my title and post were tongue in cheek for a bit of light hearted forum fun.

The horse is real though.  I'm waiting on some video.
.
		
Click to expand...

Sense of humour some people just don't have it!


----------



## Surbie (2 April 2021)

Maybe we need to speculate on what you could be looking at...just until you 'fess up and share pics/tell us when it's arriving!

I'm guessing it's an ex-racer.

I can't possibly tell you not to. I can only afford one, but I would definitely have more if I had both money and time. Plus, we're mostly enablers, right?


----------



## PurBee (2 April 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			It's the magic number.



A similar thought came to me when posting in another thread... Could three be a couple?
		
Click to expand...

😂 never!  couple is 2, 3 would be a ...thricer?!


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 April 2021)

3 is a nice number for a little herd I find. One of mine is teeny and retired and there are two riding humans here, another riding horse and only one riding human is a slightly different prospect.  But if you have the time and the money and the energy, why not?  I'd have another just to have another if I had the energy and money.  I've technically got the time.


----------



## PurBee (2 April 2021)

I browse donedeal occassionally looking for a little cobblet 3rd...but then get distracted by the poor kept ones that i want to rescue. There was a shetland with such long hooves it had blood marks along its white hooves. I just cant browse anymore, it kills me!


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

I now have...ahem...FIVE...!  Which is two more than my husband thinks I own...  An interesting conv is going to be had at some stage over the BH...!  H'mm, but OTOH I do actually have 6 stables... 

I bought a pony companion that I'd had on loan for ages & also a Catembi look alike within the space of 10 minutes on Wednesday...having been paid my xmas bonus at midnight...

So, yeah, why are you still sitting here talking to us instead of heading off in your lorry...?!


----------



## Trouper (2 April 2021)

Surbie said:



			I'm guessing it's an ex-racer.

Ooh I do hope so!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Surbie (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I now have...ahem...FIVE...!  Which is two more than my husband thinks I own...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PurBee (2 April 2021)

Surbie said:





Click to expand...

so funny...husbands make us feel as guilty as having another ‘man on the side’ when it comes to wanting an extra horse! Catembi cracks me up with her method....buy them and say nowt!! 😂


----------



## cauda equina (2 April 2021)

Loaning first sounds like a good strategy; like when you buy new clothes then leave them in the wardrobe for 6 months, and can honestly say they're not new on their first outing


----------



## AML (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I bought a pony companion that I'd had on loan for ages & also a Catembi look alike within the space of 10 minutes on Wednesday...having been paid my xmas bonus at midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Respect!


----------



## luckyoldme (2 April 2021)

I only ever got up to two.
One was tb x something and the other a Percheron x something.
Suited me perfectly as I'm a yo yo dieter !


----------



## SEL (2 April 2021)

3 is a nice number! Especially if you've got your own set up. I think 5 would be even better but OH gets twitchy.

Now twiddling thumbs wanting photos


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I now have...ahem...FIVE...!  Which is two more than my husband thinks I own...  An interesting conv is going to be had at some stage over the BH...!  H'mm, but OTOH I do actually have 6 stables...

I bought a pony companion that I'd had on loan for ages & also a Catembi look alike within the space of 10 minutes on Wednesday...having been paid my xmas bonus at midnight...

So, yeah, why are you still sitting here talking to us instead of heading off in your lorry...?!
		
Click to expand...

if you bought a catembi look alike on wednesday have i missed the photos?


----------



## meleeka (2 April 2021)

Surbie said:



			Maybe we need to speculate on what you could be looking at...just until you 'fess up and share pics/tell us when it's arriving!

I'm guessing it's an ex-racer.

I can't possibly tell you not to. I can only afford one, but I would definitely have more if I had both money and time. Plus, we're mostly enablers, right?
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing a youngster.


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I bought a pony companion that I'd had on loan for ages & also a Catembi look alike within the space of 10 minutes on Wednesday...having been paid my xmas bonus at midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Well I came back on to either see that you had bought the horse, or to see the advert so someone else could... and then I saw this!!!

Photos???


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2021)

agree  red1,  i spotted that quietly slipped in..... we need piccies catembi


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 April 2021)

PurBee said:



			so funny...husbands make us feel as guilty as having another ‘man on the side’ when it comes to wanting an extra horse! Catembi cracks me up with her method....buy them and say nowt!! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or just buy very similar looking ones they then just think they are seeing double!


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

I don’t get him til Friday, so this is dealer’s photo...


----------



## IrishMilo (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I don’t get him til Friday, so this is dealer’s photo...
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's one of Lynn Robertson's lot, isn't it? Hope you have lots of fun with him!


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

This is the companion pony. Rising 6 Dartmoor. I thought she was New Forest, passport doesn’t really say but the rescue I got her from says Dartmoor off the moors. I thought NF off the NF.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

PurBee said:



			so funny...husbands make us feel as guilty as having another ‘man on the side’ when it comes to wanting an extra horse! Catembi cracks me up with her method....buy them and say nowt!! 😂
		
Click to expand...


Surprisingly,  mine has just offered to pay for it!   He thinks I need a project to keep me amused over the summer when we can't get a hotel booking for love nor money.

I don't need him to,  a pension company has just paid me out on a little pension pot that I never even knew existed,  from an employer 40 years ago! 
.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

We need better pictures than  that Catembi!

.


----------



## IrishMilo (2 April 2021)

I'm firmly in the 'buy another one!' camp. I always enjoy your updates and think your horses have the best life!


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

Yes, one of Lynn’s 😄


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

I am v sorry for hijacking your thread, ycbm! I am quite excited atm!


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I am v sorry for hijacking your thread, ycbm! I am quite excited atm!
		
Click to expand...


I'm excited for you, carry on  😁

Is that a sports Connie?   Nice horse


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I don’t get him til Friday, so this is dealer’s photo...
		
Click to expand...

Wowzers!!!

*Whispers* I just enquired from one from her, but it had gone before I could get there. There was another nice mare that she sent videos of (Grace) but I really want a gelding!


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

Yes, she said I'd have to be quick if I wanted him.  I said, well I get my bonus at midnight...!


----------



## Red-1 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Yes, she said I'd have to be quick if I wanted him.  I said, well I get my bonus at midnight...! 

Click to expand...

Did you go there to try him?


----------



## smolmaus (2 April 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Oh that's one of Lynn Robertson's lot, isn't it? Hope you have lots of fun with him!
		
Click to expand...

Wish I hadn't looked at her page. It's not right to feel this kind of envy so close to a holy day.


----------



## spacefaer (2 April 2021)

Definitely in the life's too short camp. 
A friend told me about a nice Irish draught youngster a couple of weeks ago. Don't need an unbacked horse. .. don't need another horse at all ....
Picked him up a few days later and dropped him off yesterday at a mate's to be backed 
He was too nice not to buy 😂😂


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

Oh well, nice idea while it lasted, I thought she'd go fast in this market ......  palomino 6 year old on dragon driving


----------



## cauda equina (2 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oh well, nice idea while it lasted, I thought she'd go fast in this market .....


https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/favourites.php

Click to expand...

0 Results found 

I've just seen a nice looking horse (sold) on PL and wish I'd been quicker


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 April 2021)

Ah bummer!


----------



## meleeka (2 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oh well, nice idea while it lasted, I thought she'd go fast in this market ......  palomino 6 year old on dragon driving
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t meant to be then.


----------



## luckyoldme (2 April 2021)

Next time buy it ..this thread didn't work anyways!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Yes, one of Lynn’s 😄
		
Click to expand...

is that lynn robertson in soham and would you recommend as a friend is looking at the moment for a nice riding club type and she is not too far from us..


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

I don't know yet as I haven't got the horse!  Unusual business model, which is thus: 1. Decide on a horse. 2. Pay for the horse in full.  3. Collect the horse or get delivered using their transporter. 4. Try the horse for a week. 5. Return the horse for a full refund, in the same condition, within 7 days if not fully satisfied.  I would say - don't ring as permanently engaged/not taking calls.  V fast response from FB messenger/WhatsApp.  I am picking him up a week today so shall report back, if anyone would be interested?


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			, if anyone would be interested?
		
Click to expand...


🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## maya2008 (2 April 2021)

Well, I saw an ad at 2pm ish on Sunday, had spoken to the lady and agreed to buy it by 4.30pm and it arrived yesterday. Nothing exciting (small young companion with potential for the kids when it is older) but with lockdown ending enough for us to get out again, I needed something to keep the retired one sane when the other four go out together for the day (my whole family rides...). So the companion now has a companion, and as a family we have six ponies! 

Three is nothing...keep looking 😂!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I don't know yet as I haven't got the horse!  Unusual business model, which is thus: 1. Decide on a horse. 2. Pay for the horse in full.  3. Collect the horse or get delivered using their transporter. 4. Try the horse for a week. 5. Return the horse for a full refund, in the same condition, within 7 days if not fully satisfied.  I would say - don't ring as permanently engaged/not taking calls.  V fast response from FB messenger/WhatsApp.  I am picking him up a week today so shall report back, if anyone would be interested?
		
Click to expand...

i dont think my friend would be happy to do it that way, she would rather try a horse at the yard .  is that the only way LR does business?


----------



## catembi (2 April 2021)

I think so...?  I thought it was unusual, but I have been thinking about it more & more, & how better to find out if you get on with a horse than to have it at home with you & do all the things you want to do & go to all the places you'd want to go?  So I am planning on hacking out with my friend up the road, going to a lesson with my regular trainer at my usual venue, going to Keysoe RC to their evening training sessions, box to a further away friend to hack out, etc etc.  So a chance to see how he will fit in.  That would suit me far better than trying to ride a strange horse in front of people, then deciding on that basis what to do next.  Far less pressurised.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 April 2021)

Ah sorry ycbm, it wasn't meant to be... bet its given you the idea to look for another though, the perfect one is out there 🙂


----------



## brighteyes (2 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			This feels like it might  just be beginning to get a bit heavy.  I'd just like to add that my title and post were tongue in cheek for a bit of light hearted forum fun.

The horse is real though.  I'm waiting on some video.
.
		
Click to expand...

You started it - and have been on here long enough to know exactly what would happen...


----------



## brighteyes (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I now have...ahem...FIVE...!  Which is two more than my husband thinks I own...  An interesting conv is going to be had at some stage over the BH...!  H'mm, but OTOH I do actually have 6 stables...

_I bought a pony companion that I'd had on loan for ages & also a Catembi look alike within the space of 10 minutes on Wednesday...having been paid my xmas bonus at midnight..._

So, yeah, why are you still sitting here talking to us instead of heading off in your lorry...?!
		
Click to expand...

That's restraint in my book...


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2021)

catembi said:



			I think so...?  I thought it was unusual, but I have been thinking about it more & more, & how better to find out if you get on with a horse than to have it at home with you & do all the things you want to do & go to all the places you'd want to go?  So I am planning on hacking out with my friend up the road, going to a lesson with my regular trainer at my usual venue, going to Keysoe RC to their evening training sessions, box to a further away friend to hack out, etc etc.  So a chance to see how he will fit in.  That would suit me far better than trying to ride a strange horse in front of people, then deciding on that basis what to do next.  Far less pressurised.
		
Click to expand...

i can see the advantages but what happens if the horse goes lame while you are trying it?  my friend isnt as confident as i think you are and she isnt happy to do something like that so we will give LR a miss.  shame as its less than an hour from us...


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 April 2021)

Ah what a shame! I highly recommended a palomino mare 😊

I’m in the market for a third horse too🤣

I’m looking for another 2yo though, with the thought that I have Mim starting to work nicely, Milagra who supergroom (also super skinny groom) is going to ride a bit to get her strength up, and then a baby for the field 😁


----------



## IrishMilo (3 April 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i can see the advantages but what happens if the horse goes lame while you are trying it?  my friend isnt as confident as i think you are and she isnt happy to do something like that so we will give LR a miss.  shame as its less than an hour from us...
		
Click to expand...

She normally allows viewings but because of the Covid restrictions she changed her business model. FWIW I hear good things about her although she does have a high turnover of horses.


----------



## honetpot (3 April 2021)

I have sold my cows, so I feel a bit sad and my hands have been itching. Need something to grow on, but not some stupid, afraid of its own shadow sort. The last one I sold, on is now backed and ready for sale.


----------



## DabDab (3 April 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Ah what a shame! I highly recommended a palomino mare 😊

I’m in the market for a third horse too🤣

I’m looking for another 2yo though, with the thought that I have Mim starting to work nicely, Milagra who supergroom (also super skinny groom) is going to ride a bit to get her strength up, and then a baby for the field 😁
		
Click to expand...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=2+yr&sectionId=2188


----------



## LadyGascoyne (3 April 2021)

DabDab said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120628011/arab-colt.html?link=/search?keyword=2+yr&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...

Ahhh, absolutely gorgeous!! I’m looking for a filly though.


----------



## MummyEms (3 April 2021)

I have 3 and love it.  They're my favourite part of everyday 99 percent of the time xx


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 April 2021)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120646077/a-gorgeous-3-year-old-palomino-filly.html

Helping 😇


----------



## DabDab (5 April 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120646077/a-gorgeous-3-year-old-palomino-filly.html

Helping 😇
		
Click to expand...

Ooo, she's very beautiful.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 April 2021)

DabDab said:



			Ooo, she's very beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

I’m tempted myself but I’ve been looking for one younger than that.


----------



## TheOldTrout (5 April 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120646077/a-gorgeous-3-year-old-palomino-filly.html

Helping 😇
		
Click to expand...

She is lovely.


----------



## spotty_pony (5 April 2021)

Ycbm - I know of a lovely pure cleaveland bay available if you want a project? He's currently out of work but full history is known. Pm me if you like.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (6 April 2021)

Here you go YCBM and anyone else that needs that little nudge.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 April 2021)

any luck with the horse catembi?


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 April 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			She normally allows viewings but because of the Covid restrictions she changed her business model. FWIW I hear good things about her although she does have a high turnover of horses.
		
Click to expand...

well maybe my friend can wait till she can do a more normal viewing.  lynn does seem to advertise some nice horses, my friend wants something under 16hands that she can hack alone if necessary and also do some riding club comps for fun and i have seen that type on lynns ads...thanks for the info


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Well honestly you lot are just hopeless!   I tell you to tell me not to buy a third horse and you are utterly hopeless and failed miserably. Nil points for all of you. 

Picking up on Sunday,  I haven't seen him myself yet so you don't get any details until he gets here and I find out whether I've just thrown a bucketful of money down the drain 😁
.


----------



## Lexi_ (16 April 2021)

Ooh this is very exciting!


----------



## Rosemary28 (16 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Well honestly you lot are just hopeless!   I tell you to tell me not to buy a third horse and you are utterly hopeless and failed miserably. Nil points for all of you.

Picking up on Sunday,  I haven't seen him myself yet so you don't get any details until he gets here and I find out whether I've just thrown a bucketful of money down the drain 😁
.
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye out for him in the field next time I drive past


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Rosemary28 said:



			I'll keep an eye out for him in the field next time I drive past 

Click to expand...

If you come and meet him I'll put the kettle on


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2021)

Omg, you bought another? How did I miss this?!


----------



## DabDab (16 April 2021)

looking forward to the piccies!


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Technically not bought yet,  funds are due after he loads at Preston on Sunday after travelling down from Carlisle. 

I don't want to jinx it by sharing too much, I haven't even seen him,  he may be a complete donkey in the flesh 🤣!
.


----------



## Red-1 (16 April 2021)

Wot, no photos?


----------



## Red-1 (16 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Technically not bought yet,  funds are due after he loads at Preston on Sunday after travelling down from Carlisle.

I don't want to jinx it by sharing too much, I haven't even seen him,  he may be a complete donkey in the flesh 🤣!
.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a donkey and still shared photos! C'm on!!!


----------



## EventingMum (16 April 2021)

How exciting!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 April 2021)

I knew this post was coming 

But now we have even more suspense to endure!


----------



## hock (16 April 2021)

It was the 3rd one that broke the boughs for me .. here I am at 13 ish. I don’t like to officially count 🤣


----------



## Baywonder (16 April 2021)

You rock @ycbm!  😁

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## zandp (16 April 2021)

Flame_ said:



			Three is an awkward number.

Either don't do it or buy two more horses.
		
Click to expand...

3 is the magic number !!

If I wanted to get rid of OH I'd buy a 3rd, he flipped so much when I got the 2nd he said he'd leave straight away if I did it again.  Nice to know there's an exit strategy.


----------



## Palindrome (16 April 2021)

Exciting, congratulations!


----------



## OldNag (16 April 2021)

Oooh photos please no excuses


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 April 2021)

I don't care if you bought a 3 legged mule that's half cow. The people demand the info!





But can possibly wait until Sunday. Possibly.


----------



## catembi (16 April 2021)

Sorry - late to the party again!  I have got a new horse, but it wasn't the grey (for reasons I won't go into).

I have got an ISH who won't be 4 til June!  Very, very nice horse.  Very quiet, spectacular paces, when I was lungeing him for the vetting I was standing there awed by his canter, very petite lightweight horse.  Chestnut.  A grandparent is a warmblood.  I had to buy him as the dealer (different dealer) wouldn't hold him for a vetting even with a deposit, so I got an insurance vetting.  Very clean, except...he MAY have a very, very tiny occult sarcoid on his face.  Aaaarrrgghhh...!  I am torn as if it had been pointed out prepurchase, I am not sure what I would have done as he is my perfect horse.  It looks like a teeny tiny rub.

So far, teeth have been done (sharp, and a slight ulcer on one side), jabs started, farrier coming tomo, saddler booked for Thurs, bitting consultant booked for 1st week in May, lesson booked for Monday!  Yay, back in the game!


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Now there's no excuse for no pictures here,  Catembi, you've already got him home!  Come  on, we're waiting .....


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 April 2021)

catembi,  you cannot post that you have a new horse and not put photos up.....you know photos are compulsary


----------



## tatty_v (16 April 2021)

Three is definitely the magic number (says the girl who’s just bought #3!) I’m looking forward to the photos 😊


----------



## Dexter (16 April 2021)

zandp said:



			3 is the magic number !!

If I wanted to get rid of OH I'd buy a 3rd, he flipped so much when I got the 2nd he said he'd leave straight away if I did it again.  Nice to know there's an exit strategy.
		
Click to expand...

Mine when nuts at number 2, but didnt even blink at number 3. I think he'd given up at that point! I'll get number 4 when horse prices settle down.


----------



## Trouper (16 April 2021)

Now I know you only did this for philanthropic reasons so that those of us too old to have a horse any more can Ooh and Aah over it vicariously.
That was the reason wasn't it?............................


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 April 2021)

well thats definitely me,  too old and no money


----------



## Michen (16 April 2021)

Oh god this thread is not helping after I hanker after a third connemara for absolutely no reason other than sheer greed


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Trouper said:



			Now I know you only did this for philanthropic reasons so that those of us too old to have a horse any more can Ooh and Aah over it vicariously.
That was the reason wasn't it?............................

Click to expand...

Of course. All heart, me 😁


----------



## tristar (16 April 2021)

all i can say is, o m g


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Sorry - late to the party again!  I have got a new horse, but it wasn't the grey (for reasons I won't go into).

I have got an ISH who won't be 4 til June!  Very, very nice horse.  Very quiet, spectacular paces, when I was lungeing him for the vetting I was standing there awed by his canter, very petite lightweight horse.  Chestnut.  A grandparent is a warmblood.  I had to buy him as the dealer (different dealer) wouldn't hold him for a vetting even with a deposit, so I got an insurance vetting.  Very clean, except...he MAY have a very, very tiny occult sarcoid on his face.  Aaaarrrgghhh...!  I am torn as if it had been pointed out prepurchase, I am not sure what I would have done as he is my perfect horse.  It looks like a teeny tiny rub.

So far, teeth have been done (sharp, and a slight ulcer on one side), jabs started, farrier coming tomo, saddler booked for Thurs, bitting consultant booked for 1st week in May, lesson booked for Monday!  Yay, back in the game!
		
Click to expand...

How exciting, hopefully it will be all okay!

I had some reservations of the original dealer but wasn't sure if it was the one I was thinking it was.


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Michen said:



			Oh god this thread is not helping after I hanker after a third connemara for absolutely no reason other than sheer greed 

Click to expand...

What's wrong with a bit of greed?   I'd have had a Connie in a heartbeat but they're so expensive at the moment.


----------



## Michen (16 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			What's wrong with a bit of greed?   I'd have had a Connie in a heartbeat but they're so expensive at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

It would be such a waste of money, I want to buy a proper young one and pop it in a field on youngstock livery so I can watch it grow up from afar but still spend circa £300 a month for the pleasure of patting it on the neck, not like I have my hands full enough with the other two Krays, so around £9k before I even have it backed.

Complete.waste.of.money.

Really want one.

Looking forward to pics of your Newbie!


----------



## catembi (16 April 2021)

Here he is! Apologies again for hi jacking the thread, ycbm.


----------



## TPO (16 April 2021)

He's lovely Catembi. I really, really like him.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 April 2021)

he looks smart,   sorry ycbm  i am encouraging catembi to hijack your thread, but do love seeing peoples horses as miss having one myself...


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Here he is! Apologies again for hi jacking the thread, ycbm.
		
Click to expand...


Room for everyone! 

I hope you have lots of fun with yours.

You could ask your vet about putting acyclovir on that suspicious mark.  As far as I know,  it has no reputation for aggravating sarcoids but there is some evidence it can resolve them when they are only skin deep.


----------



## Lurfy (16 April 2021)

Oh Catembi I love him, he looks really nice.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 April 2021)

Very exciting ycbm! And yours looks lovely catembi.

I have found two I liked, organised viewings, got hopelessly overexcited and stalking every relative that have ever had (the horses, not the sellers - I’m not that weird!) and on both occasions the seller has changed their minds just before the viewing.

The second one canceled today. I was due to see her tomorrow.


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

I'm trying not to get to excited for the same reason,  LG. He's not mine until he's inside my van.   We had a fun run around multiple cash points with multiple cards this evening and funds are now in place 
.


----------



## DabDab (16 April 2021)

Congrats catembi! He has a lovely kind eye. You really deserve a horse you can enjoy after everything x

That's frustrating LG, hope something falls in your lap soon.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Here he is! Apologies again for hi jacking the thread, ycbm.
		
Click to expand...

I used sudocrem with turmeric mixed in for a couple of weeks on a flat verrucous sarcoid on Beau’s axilla. I got the vet to check, she had been worried about it. She told me it had completely gone. I was kind of sceptical, having had Liverpool cream to remove a prominent one years ago. Can’t harm, can it?


----------



## Surbie (16 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Here he is! Apologies again for hi jacking the thread, ycbm.
		
Click to expand...

He looks fabulous!! I love a ginger.Fingers crossed it's not a sarcoid.

Looking forward to pics YCBM - hurrah for horse #3!


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I used sudocrem with turmeric mixed in for a couple of weeks on a flat verrucous sarcoid on Beau’s axilla. I got the vet to check, she had been worried about it. She told me it had completely gone. I was kind of sceptical, having had Liverpool cream to remove a prominent one years ago. Can’t harm, can it?
		
Click to expand...

There is a possibility they can be irritated into growing.  If I'm not mistaken that's also very close to an eye,  so you wouldn't want him rubbing turmeric into it by accident 😖

I got rid of one that was very similar on a previous horse's face,  but before it gave in it looked like this




It took 5 attempts to kill it and was very worrying for a while,  but I finally got this end result of just a small patch of missing hair,   and it stayed that way for the next 2 years until I sold him and lost touch.





I wouldn't put anything in it that might aggravate it unless you're prepared to see it through until its gone,  with whatever scar that leaves.  Might be best to watch and see,  unless the vet agrees with acyclovir.

The horse is also young and pretty lean and it might just disappear of its own accord as it's strength and immune system kick in.  🤞  But I would bung him on Sarcex for 6 months,  that won't hurt and isn't hugely expensive.


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Here he is! Apologies again for hi jacking the thread, ycbm.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Fingers crossed it never develops!


----------



## Mule (17 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Here he is! Apologies again for hi jacking the thread, ycbm.
		
Click to expand...

He's lovely 😊


----------



## Mule (17 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Technically not bought yet,  funds are due after he loads at Preston on Sunday after travelling down from Carlisle.

I don't want to jinx it by sharing too much, I haven't even seen him,  he may be a complete donkey in the flesh 🤣!
.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe I missed this thread. You're getting a new horse! I can't wait for photos


----------



## ycbm (17 April 2021)

Tomorrow. Patience. 😁


----------



## dogatemysalad (17 April 2021)

What time ycbm ? Waiting impatiently for photos and description ....it was inevitable that once you thought about a third horse, it was going to happen. Your summer is going to be such fun. 
Massive congratulations to Catembi too.


----------



## ycbm (17 April 2021)

We should be home at 4pm tomorrow.  

I know I'm nuts but I just want some options.  To have three, to have a spare if one of the others needs time off,  to sell Deza if she's too much work to keep slim,  to sell her if I can't get used to her level of sensitivity.

And also because I've had a payout from a little pension fund I didn't know existed and I just want something new,  exciting and even potentially disruptive in life.


----------



## ycbm (17 April 2021)

A teaser ....   I've cropped this off a bigger picture, hence the quality.  No,  he isn't a mule whatever those ears suggest 😁.  I've never known a horse with a tiny mouth and big ears have a nasty bone in their body,  so fingers crossed I haven't jinxed everything now.   He's not special,  but there is something about him that really caught my attention.   (Don't bother looking,  you won't find his advert from this picture,  it was taken just for me.)


----------



## luckyoldme (17 April 2021)

What the flip?
I left you on your own for a week and you are off gallivanting with an empty horse box?
Bad lass!


----------



## Roxylola (17 April 2021)

I read an anecdote once (maybe here) 
Someone working in for an event, struck up conversation with another rider after formalities (asking the horses name - clumpers) they commented on his lovely big ears. The other rider said something like my mother bred him and she likes big ears...
They were interrupted by a security guard, it was Princess Anne and Columbus! So the ears have the royal seal of approval


----------



## ycbm (17 April 2021)

Even in my avatar of that quality and size you can see how big Tetley's ears were! 
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 April 2021)

Oh I love his head! It would also be ok if he is a mule. I quite like mules 

I've been wanting another to start/bring on and/or to get something less sensitive/hot/mental/insane. When my gelding is good, he's fantastic, when he's mental, I spend a good amount of time convincing him he's not on fire. There is no fire.  

But with livery prices and all, it's just not possible. Never mind another potential international move in the next year or so.

So, I live vicariously


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 April 2021)

I love his head! Cant wait to see the rest. I don’t suppose you’d give us a hint on the breeding?




ycbm said:



			We should be home at 4pm tomorrow.

I know I'm nuts but I just want some options.  To have three, to have a spare if one of the others needs time off,  to sell Deza if she's too much work to keep slim,  to sell her if I can't get used to her level of sensitivity.

And also because I've had a payout from a little pension fund I didn't know existed and I just want something new,  exciting and even potentially disruptive in life.
		
Click to expand...

This is my theory too, on getting another. Back up plans and options. If Milagra does have to go suddenly - and that could be either because her health deteriorates or owner decides she wants her back - I want to ensure Mim has a friend that she knows and trusts.

I am also beginning to get to the point where I want to get back to having some lessons, and riding a bit more. Not sure I’ll compete for another few years but, all things being well, I’ll be in a slightly different job in a few weeks, which will allow me to have a little more balance in my life.


----------



## J&S (17 April 2021)

That looks like a good old fashioned head YCBM!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 April 2021)

Properly pretty head. Love the colouring.


----------



## Kipper's Dick (17 April 2021)

I love his head, too. 
More photos soon, please!


----------



## KEK (17 April 2021)

Joining with everyone else in waiting impatiently! Looks gorgeous so far..


----------



## IrishMilo (17 April 2021)

He’s gorgeous! Bit Roman-nosey which I love on a horse. Can’t wait for more updates.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 April 2021)

Are you mad! 
very much looking forward to catching up with this thread after work later!


----------



## DabDab (17 April 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			He’s gorgeous! Bit Roman-nosey which I love on a horse. Can’t wait for more updates.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I'm a complete sucker for a Roman nose


----------



## Spirit2021 (17 April 2021)

Think of the vet bills 😂 I tried .


----------



## CanteringCarrot (17 April 2021)

Are we allowed to guess the breed? Maybe a nice Standardbred with a noble Roman nose?

I could be so far off, but now I'm sort of entertained by the prospect of guessing a breed just based off of a side head shot 😅


----------



## GoldenWillow (17 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Technically not bought yet,  funds are due after he loads at Preston on Sunday after travelling down from Carlisle.

I don't want to jinx it by sharing too much, I haven't even seen him,  he may be a complete donkey in the flesh 🤣!
.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh he's coming from close to me then, look forward to seeing him.


----------



## Sam_J (17 April 2021)

Looking forward to hearing updates after you've collected him!  

Can I request that once he's here, you start a separate thread?  And @catembi if you're so inclined, it would be lovely to have a separate thread for your new one too so that those of us who are currently horseless and living vicariously can easily keep up with your progress


----------



## catembi (17 April 2021)

Okay, I will do a separate thread when I have something to say.  First lesson today - OMG he is going to be a superstar!  Also, feet were done today.  The only thing is, threads are boring without photos & o/h has no interest whatsoever.  Or even if he can be persuaded - when I was doing jumping clinics with Cody, he would come along, bring his camera, earnestly click away...and the result was lots of still lifes of jumps or sometimes just a tail disappearing out of shot...  TY to whoever did the tip on the acyclovir cream for the sarcoid - I have ordered some, and in the meantime we are doing thuja cream.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			A teaser ....   I've cropped this off a bigger picture, hence the quality.  No,  he isn't a mule whatever those ears suggest 😁.  I've never known a horse with a tiny mouth and big ears have a nasty bone in their body,  so fingers crossed I haven't jinxed everything now.   He's not special,  but there is something about him that really caught my attention.   (Don't bother looking,  you won't find his advert from this picture,  it was taken just for me.)



View attachment 70015

Click to expand...

If I can find a photo of my beautiful old boy who I lost a little over a year back from that angle I should post it. There is a very definite similarity, if he’s the horse mine was you’ll be super happy. He was my absolute hero 🥰
Such a handsome head. 
im assuming he’s home ycbm? How is he?


----------



## ycbm (17 April 2021)

Collecting tomorrow.


----------



## ycbm (17 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Okay, I will do a separate thread when I have something to say.  First lesson today - OMG he is going to be a superstar!  Also, feet were done today.  The only thing is, threads are boring without photos & o/h has no interest whatsoever.  Or even if he can be persuaded - when I was doing jumping clinics with Cody, he would come along, bring his camera, earnestly click away...and the result was lots of still lifes of jumps or sometimes just a tail disappearing out of shot...  TY to whoever did the tip on the acyclovir cream for the sarcoid - I have ordered some, and in the meantime we are doing thuja cream.
		
Click to expand...

Great news. 

Please be very careful with the thuja, it contains a very corrosive chemical,  it's not the gentle homeopathic treatment it's sometimes described as. I would wait and try the acyclovir first.  
.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Collecting tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh I’m getting ahead of myself!


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 April 2021)

On a totally separate note, and I have no idea if this is true or what! I had a horse with sarcoids and was told not to treat with anything that aids healing. The thought process bring that healing involves cell reproduction and I’m the case of a sarcoid that could be bad cells and so make it larger not smaller. As I say no idea if true but kind of makes sense.


----------



## millikins (17 April 2021)

https://scontent.ffab1-2.fna.fbcdn....=e62954bb35400657f4a97e2ea129224a&oe=60A2B060

I can't post pictures but I hope this link works. Daughter and I bought this little sweetie last Sunday, Irish connie, 6 year old mare, about 14.1 hh. Bought unseen by divorced dad for novice 13 year old, they terrified each other. 
The timing's awful, I have too many ponies (5 and one's pregnant), daughter's pregnant too but this pony is exactly what we've wanted to fill the gap as the old connie approaches retirement and it was too good a chance to pass by.


----------



## FireCracker238 (17 April 2021)

millikins said:



https://scontent.ffab1-2.fna.fbcdn....=e62954bb35400657f4a97e2ea129224a&oe=60A2B060

I can't post pictures but I hope this link works. Daughter and I bought this little sweetie last Sunday, Irish connie, 6 year old mare, about 14.1 hh. Bought unseen by divorced dad for novice 13 year old, they terrified each other.
The timing's awful, I have too many ponies (5 and one's pregnant), daughter's pregnant too but this pony is exactly what we've wanted to fill the gap as the old connie approaches retirement and it was too good a chance to pass by.
		
Click to expand...

Link worked for me. She's beautiful and a kind eye to boot 😍🥰


----------



## millikins (17 April 2021)

FireCracker238 said:



			Link worked for me. She's beautiful and a kind eye to boot 😍🥰
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, so far she's not put a hoof wrong


----------



## Fools Motto (17 April 2021)

This is an exciting thread... new horses, everyone likes new horses! I like his head YCBM, and the chestnut looks smart Catembi. I splashed out last month and got my new boy, and, well, it's going great. 
Even the non horsey OH is showing a glimmer of interest...!!


----------



## Squeak (18 April 2021)

So exciting to read all about all these new horses.  Please all start threads with adequate amounts of pictures so that those of us who need to live vicariously can.

YCBM I can't wait to see and hear more once you've picked him up.


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2021)

I LOVE that face ycbm! His character jumps out of it. I think you will have a lot of fun!


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

OK we are on our way at 10.30 so this is all the information I have about him,  and I bought unseen on this basis.

This was his stunningly informative advert.  From those origins, having a passport really is a selling point 🤣




The price caught my eye,  and it's a sum I can afford to lose.  I also figured he would be half standardbred,  which Ludo is,  which was a big plus.

So I asked for pictures and got these two.  Mother is a driving cob and I think they might have been trying to get a faster stepping-cob but ended up breeding a middleweight small hunter 🤣





I've been assured no vices,  lumps or sarcoids, and now you know exactly as much as I do about him. 

Yes I know I'm crazy but I'm wired like it 🤪.   I'll let you know later if I think I've struck lucky or wasted a heap of dosh!


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

millikins said:



https://scontent.ffab1-2.fna.fbcdn....=e62954bb35400657f4a97e2ea129224a&oe=60A2B060

I can't post pictures but I hope this link works. Daughter and I bought this little sweetie last Sunday, Irish connie, 6 year old mare, about 14.1 hh. Bought unseen by divorced dad for novice 13 year old, they terrified each other.
The timing's awful, I have too many ponies (5 and one's pregnant), daughter's pregnant too but this pony is exactly what we've wanted to fill the gap as the old connie approaches retirement and it was too good a chance to pass by.
		
Click to expand...


She's a little beauty, well done! 
.


----------



## Clodagh (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			OK we are on our way at 10.30 so this is all the information I have about him,  and I bought unseen on this basis.

This was his stunningly informative advert.  From those origins, having a passport really is a selling point 🤣

View attachment 70067


The price caught my eye,  and it's a sum I can afford to lose.  I also figured he would be half standardbred,  which Ludo is,  which was a big plus.

So I asked for pictures and got these two.  Mother is a driving cob and I think they might have been trying to get a faster stepping-cob but ended up breeding a middleweight small hunter 🤣

View attachment 70068
View attachment 70069


I've been assured no vices,  lumps or sarcoids, and now you know exactly as much as I do about him.

Yes I know I'm crazy but I'm wired like it 🤪.   I'll let you know later if I think I've struck lucky or wasted a heap of dosh!
		
Click to expand...

He should have a lovely temperament, which is worth a lot. I like him. Don’t be offended but I like a slightly common head, makes them look honest.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Clodagh said:



			He should have a lovely temperament, which is worth a lot. I like him. Don’t be offended but I like a slightly common head, makes them look honest.
		
Click to expand...

Not offended,  I'm a big fan of roman noses and huge ears myself.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 April 2021)

I love him. He looks kind which for me is always priority number 1.


----------



## scats (18 April 2021)

I’m quite partial to a little sheep mouth and he’s got a very kind face. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures when he arrives home.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Don't worry about offending me folks,  I know he's nothing special but I need a third and in this crazy market he's worth a risk at that price.  
.


----------



## Trouper (18 April 2021)

Assuming all health matters are OK, I don't think he is any sort of financial risk at all.  He looks like the sort of chap who could go in any direction and be a great all-rounder once he has finished growing.
So looking forward to another story starting!!!!!


----------



## Rosemary28 (18 April 2021)

He is lovely!


----------



## Berpisc (18 April 2021)

He looks a useful sort, I hope he turns out that way. Nowt wrong with his head and I love big tabs on a horse


----------



## Baywonder (18 April 2021)

Well, from those pics, I think he is lovely.  He looks a really kind, honest sort!


----------



## KEK (18 April 2021)

He looks lovely! Love his standy ears. Big fan of standies here, we love ours


----------



## meleeka (18 April 2021)

I’d be too scared to buy anything off Dragon Driving!  He looks a good horse though, assuming no health issues.


----------



## cauda equina (18 April 2021)

Didn't Ludo come from a DD ad too?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 April 2021)

At that price, why not?

He's got that mule look to him that I love. I mean that in a complimentary way, because I'm weird. I love a Roman nose and a good set of ears. 

Could be a nice little horse. I think Standardbreds have great brains (if he is part).


----------



## HollyWoozle (18 April 2021)

I think he looks a fantastic sort and I love his face.


----------



## J&S (18 April 2021)

Got one heck of a front on him! He should make you feel very safe ridden.


----------



## palo1 (18 April 2021)

If he is half standard bred you might have a nice horse. I adore standies - they have great brains.  We have a local standie breeder here and some of his are stunning though a lot of the young stock look like an other sort of animal!! Good luck.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 April 2021)

He's sweet looking ❤ I love Standies too, my old SB boy had the most wonderful temperament.
Can't believe how dinky he is, what height will he make do you think..??


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			OK we are on our way at 10.30 so this is all the information I have about him,  and I bought unseen on this basis.

This was his stunningly informative advert.  From those origins, having a passport really is a selling point 🤣

View attachment 70067


The price caught my eye,  and it's a sum I can afford to lose.  I also figured he would be half standardbred,  which Ludo is,  which was a big plus.

So I asked for pictures and got these two.  Mother is a driving cob and I think they might have been trying to get a faster stepping-cob but ended up breeding a middleweight small hunter 🤣

View attachment 70068
View attachment 70069


I've been assured no vices,  lumps or sarcoids, and now you know exactly as much as I do about him.

Yes I know I'm crazy but I'm wired like it 🤪.   I'll let you know later if I think I've struck lucky or wasted a heap of dosh!
		
Click to expand...

So informative 😂😂😂 you are mad 😂

I can see why you’ve done it though. He looks lovely in the photos.

Can’t wait to see what he’s like when he arrives 😄


----------



## Emilieu (18 April 2021)

He looks very sweet. I’m really glad you spotted his advert, hope you will be pleased with him.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Didn't Ludo come from a DD ad too?
		
Click to expand...


He did indeed,  and he is my horse of a lifetime.  I've honestly never felt so attached to a horse before.  
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 April 2021)

I think he looks a very useful stamp of horse! Excited to see what he turns out to be.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			He's sweet looking ❤ I love Standies too, my old SB boy had the most wonderful temperament.
Can't believe how dinky he is, what height will he make do you think..??
		
Click to expand...


I bought a cob a year older who was that size who made more than 15.3.

I'll be happy if he doesn't grow at all,  he's a solid looking little chap with a leg at each corner, so he'll carry me fine.  
.


----------



## Spirit2021 (18 April 2021)

Honestly he’s a very handsome boy the lack of information wouldn’t bother me since I bought my horse from  very little information and he turned out brilliant .


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think he looks a very useful stamp of horse! Excited to see what he turns out to be.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same,  what a lovely little all-rounder, slap bang in the height when he's full grown that everyone wants. 
.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			OK we are on our way at 10.30 so this is all the information I have about him,  and I bought unseen on this basis.

This was his stunningly informative advert.  From those origins, having a passport really is a selling point 🤣

View attachment 70067


The price caught my eye,  and it's a sum I can afford to lose.  I also figured he would be half standardbred,  which Ludo is,  which was a big plus.

So I asked for pictures and got these two.  Mother is a driving cob and I think they might have been trying to get a faster stepping-cob but ended up breeding a middleweight small hunter 🤣

View attachment 70068
View attachment 70069


I've been assured no vices,  lumps or sarcoids, and now you know exactly as much as I do about him.

Yes I know I'm crazy but I'm wired like it 🤪.   I'll let you know later if I think I've struck lucky or wasted a heap of dosh!
		
Click to expand...

Well YCBM  you did not listen to us did you, telling you not too...  fat lot of use when you ignore us lol.   Seriously he looks a lovely chap nice confirmation, has a nice friendly look on his face, only thing  I hope they have not over done the driving when so young,  Though I am sure you wont be zooming him around like he was at previous owners.  Wish you well with him, and enjoy your new family member.  Happy bonding.


----------



## Lurfy (18 April 2021)

Congratulations ycbm, he looks like a real cracker, have fun!


----------



## Carrottom (18 April 2021)

He has a very comfortable look about him, endurance maybe 😉
Hope collection and travelling go well. Have lots of fun with him.


----------



## millikins (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			She's a little beauty, well done!
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she's a poppet. Your lad is rather nice and very shiny and healthy looking, good luck with him


----------



## luckyoldme (18 April 2021)

Wishing you a safe journey.
The best services are tebay..on your way up there..
Enjoy the views coming through tebay and shap it's stunning!
Most of all get that lovely horse and give him a big sloppy kiss on his nose.


----------



## BlackRider (18 April 2021)

Brilliant news - and look forward to the pics of him when he's settled in


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 April 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Very exciting ycbm! And yours looks lovely catembi.

I have found two I liked, organised viewings, got hopelessly overexcited and stalking every relative that have ever had (the horses, not the sellers - I’m not that weird!) and on both occasions the seller has changed their minds just before the viewing.

The second one canceled today. I was due to see her tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no not again your not having much luck at the moment you can always borrow one of my thugs


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			Oh no not again your not having much luck at the moment you can always borrow one of my thugs

Click to expand...

Nooooooo! She wants my thug... who definitely didn't nip my bum yesterday. I've already popped a postage label on him.


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2021)

I wouldn't have dared buy unseen, but am excited that you did, with a pragmatic outlook. I presume he is now on your transport and he looked to be exactly as the advert said, so YAY!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			OK we are on our way at 10.30 so this is all the information I have about him,  and I bought unseen on this basis.

This was his stunningly informative advert.  From those origins, having a passport really is a selling point 🤣

View attachment 70067


The price caught my eye,  and it's a sum I can afford to lose.  I also figured he would be half standardbred,  which Ludo is,  which was a big plus.

So I asked for pictures and got these two.  Mother is a driving cob and I think they might have been trying to get a faster stepping-cob but ended up breeding a middleweight small hunter 🤣

View attachment 70068
View attachment 70069


I've been assured no vices,  lumps or sarcoids, and now you know exactly as much as I do about him. 

Yes I know I'm crazy but I'm wired like it 🤪.   I'll let you know later if I think I've struck lucky or wasted a heap of dosh!
		
Click to expand...

He looks a lovely steady type that I can imagine going for lovely long hacks on

Are you going to drive him at all?


----------



## Clodagh (18 April 2021)

Lady G a friend is selling a grey Arab colt? Russian bloodlines. His mum is a poppet.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 April 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Nooooooo! She wants my thug... who definitely didn't nip my bum yesterday. I've already popped a postage label on him. 

Click to expand...

she can have 2 I am sure they would end up being sent back pretty quick


----------



## GreyMane (18 April 2021)

Ooh, exciting to hear of new horses... hope all is hunky dory healthwise.
Takes some courage starting a thread like this on... April Fool's Day 
Will there be any "think of a name" threads to follow  ?


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 April 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			Oh no not again your not having much luck at the moment you can always borrow one of my thugs

Click to expand...




Meowy Catkin said:



			Nooooooo! She wants my thug... who definitely didn't nip my bum yesterday. I've already popped a postage label on him. 

Click to expand...

I already have Loopy and Grumpy, I’m not sure I want to add Thuggy to the mix 😂




Clodagh said:



			Lady G a friend is selling a grey Arab colt? Russian bloodlines. His mum is a poppet.
		
Click to expand...

Ah pity it’s not a filly!

We are looking for a filly/ mare, ideally 2-3 years but would consider 1-12 years for the right horse.

Part or full Arab or Spanish preferably. Would also consider something left of the field like a Morgan, or saddler type or any mix of those sorts of things - basically looking in the light hack category of horse.

To make 15-15.3hh, could be a bit taller but prefer smaller horses.

Not a world beater or top show horse, just a nice hack that could pop a few fences and do some lower level dressage. 

Prefer solid coloured, could be convinced on a grey although not first choice. Love a nice bay or chestnut so not specifically looking for a flashy colour.

You wouldn’t think it would be difficult. But I don’t want anything cobby or Welshie (love them with other people, don’t enjoy riding them myself) or big, solid, hairy, heavy, nuts, laminitic, arthritic, unsound, sarcoidy, not yet backed at 9 years old, obviously lame or with a history of colic. And it appears that limits me in the market place 😂

(next horse will be big, solid and hairy - husband horse but he’s very focused on losing weight so I will wait for him to be happy to ride before I shop)


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Oh,  my,  well what can I say?   I have absolutely no idea why a horse like this would have been sold at that price,  and I'll be on tenterhooks for weeks wondering just what's wrong with him!

But for starters,  the photos do him no justice whatsoever.  He's a proper,  proper little hunter.  Big barrel,  deep through the girth, short back,  leg at each corner,  super shoulder,  neat feet, straight mover and very mature for 3. No lumps or bumps or sarcoids that I can find,  no problem touching him all over.  Lovely silky thin mane and tail,  the only suggestion there might be any TB type blood in him! His head isn't roman,  he just has a small bump below eye level,  and he's very handsome.  Definitely at least 15 hands already,  which is a relief as I was prepared for anything from 14  upwards.

The temperament was beyond question as soon as the guy told us to pull onto a grass verge next to a busy dual carriageway to swap boxes!  He loaded fine and travelled quietly.  Here at home he is quiet,  friendly,  and not remotely interested in Deza or Ludo. He said hi,  then wandered off to the gate asking to be let out on the grass.  He's got to eat a bucket of wormer first.

I haven't seen anything but a short bit of walk yet,  but he's straight and the walk is a big rangy slinky walk,  so I'm quite excited to see the trot.

His passport matches,  and was done at 6 ish months as a colt, but has no parentage recorded and he was bred in Dumfries, so he may be more likely to be a Highland cross than a Standie!

He can have a few weeks to settle while I assess him,  and then I'll decide whether to back him myself or get someone else to do it.

I should have some pictures soon.
.


----------



## millikins (18 April 2021)

Well what a result. Sometimes I think sellers on DD are just after a quick turnaround, it's the sort of site when if an animal doesn't sell quickly then "something must be wrong with it" or sometimes they've taken a horse as part exchange, have no use for it so just want gone asap. 
I'm pleased he's landed on his feet


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Standing quite downhill but he is a tad bum high. I think he will easily make 15.2, maybe a bit more. He is not at all fat,  that's all  substance!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I already have Loopy and Grumpy, I’m not sure I want to add Thuggy to the mix 😂




Ah pity it’s not a filly!

We are looking for a filly/ mare, ideally 2-3 years but would consider 1-12 years for the right horse.

Part or full Arab or Spanish preferably. Would also consider something left of the field like a Morgan, or saddler type or any mix of those sorts of things - basically looking in the light hack category of horse.

To make 15-15.3hh, could be a bit taller but prefer smaller horses.

Not a world beater or top show horse, just a nice hack that could pop a few fences and do some lower level dressage. 

Prefer solid coloured, could be convinced on a grey although not first choice. Love a nice bay or chestnut so not specifically looking for a flashy colour.

You wouldn’t think it would be difficult. But I don’t want anything cobby or Welshie (love them with other people, don’t enjoy riding them myself) or big, solid, hairy, heavy, nuts, laminitic, arthritic, unsound, sarcoidy, not yet backed at 9 years old, obviously lame or with a history of colic. And it appears that limits me in the market place 😂

(next horse will be big, solid and hairy - husband horse but he’s very focused on losing weight so I will wait for him to be happy to ride before I shop)
		
Click to expand...

I don't know... I think that loopy, grumpy and thuggy sounds like a great mix.   

On a more serious note, there is a nice bay filly on arabianlines at the moment called Bella Perla. She's only recently been advertised too.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oh,  my,  well what can I say?   I have absolutely no idea why a horse like this would have been sold at that price,  and I'll be on tenterhooks for weeks wondering just what's wrong with him!

But for starters,  the photos do him no justice whatsoever.  He's a proper,  proper little hunter.  Big barrel,  deep through the girth, short back,  leg at each corner,  super shoulder,  neat feet, straight mover and very mature for 3. No lumps or bumps or sarcoids that I can find,  no problem touching him all over.  Lovely silky thin mane and tail,  the only suggestion there might be any TB type blood in him! His head isn't roman,  and he's very handsome.  Definitely at least 15 hands already,  which is a relief as I was prepared for anything from 14  upwards.

The temperament was beyond question as soon as the guy told us to pull onto a grass verge next to a busy dual carriageway to swap boxes!  He loaded fine and travelled quietly.  Here at home he is quiet,  friendly,  and not remotely interested in Deza or Ludo. He said hi,  then wandered off to the gate asking to be let out on the grass.  He's got to eat a bucket of wormer first.

I haven't seen anything but a short bit of walk yet,  but he's straight and the walk is a big rangy slinky walk,  so I'm quite excited to see the trot.

His passport matches,  and was done at 6 ish months as a colt, but has no parentage recorded and he was bred in Dunfermline, so he may be more likely to be a Highland cross than a Standie!

He can have a few weeks to settle while I assess him,  and then I'll decide whether to back him myself or get someone else to do it.

I should have some pictures soon.
.
		
Click to expand...

That's wonderful news! It sounds like you have found a proper diamond there. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

millikins said:



			Well what a result. Sometimes I think sellers on DD are just after a quick turnaround, it's the sort of site when if an animal doesn't sell quickly then "something must be wrong with it" or sometimes they've taken a horse as part exchange, have no use for it so just want gone asap.
I'm pleased he's landed on his feet 

Click to expand...


The explanation was that he buys job lots of youngsters because he just enjoys breaking them. He knew the market was red hot and thought he had already priced him higher than normal!   I suspect he is just so used to traveller type driving and that driving market that he didn't even realise he was selling a small hunter,  and a classy one at that. 
.


----------



## Baywonder (18 April 2021)

Oh wow!  He is an absolute cracker! 😍

You did good there @ycbm  😎


----------



## Zuzan (18 April 2021)

I wonder if he is pb CB ... there's a breeder just outside Perth so not a million miles away .. those ears and the head are quite characteristic .. as is the swinging walk and the conformation pts you mention.  PM me if you want the name of the CB breeder... as presume I'm not allowed to post their name on here.. ?


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Zuzan said:



			I wonder if he is pb CB ... there's a breeder just outside Perth so not a million miles away .. those ears and the head are quite characteristic .. as is the swinging walk and the conformation pts you mention.  PM me if you want the name of the CB breeder... as presume I'm not allowed to post their name on here.. ?
		
Click to expand...

He's certainly very like all the CB and CBx I've ever seen, good suggestion.

ETA the head bump below eye level and the ears and profile are bang on for a CB.
.


----------



## FlyingCircus (18 April 2021)

This thread is encouraging my searching for a 3rd. The only thing that is (thankfully!?) stopping me is that I don't want to pay more than 1.5k. And everything I look at that is 14hh +  3yrs + is more 😱 Even unbacked!


----------



## DabDab (18 April 2021)

Yes definitely, part CB looks very likely. He looks lovely. Glad he has been straightforward so far and am looking forward to updates 😃


----------



## Squeak (18 April 2021)

Congratulations YBCM he looks a cracker.  Can't wait to hear how you get on with him.


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2021)

Congratulations, he sounds like a perfect find!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oh,  my,  well what can I say?   I have absolutely no idea why a horse like this would have been sold at that price,  and I'll be on tenterhooks for weeks wondering just what's wrong with him!

But for starters,  the photos do him no justice whatsoever.  He's a proper,  proper little hunter.  Big barrel,  deep through the girth, short back,  leg at each corner,  super shoulder,  neat feet, straight mover and very mature for 3. No lumps or bumps or sarcoids that I can find,  no problem touching him all over.  Lovely silky thin mane and tail,  the only suggestion there might be any TB type blood in him! His head isn't roman,  he just has a small bump below eye level,  and he's very handsome.  Definitely at least 15 hands already,  which is a relief as I was prepared for anything from 14  upwards.

The temperament was beyond question as soon as the guy told us to pull onto a grass verge next to a busy dual carriageway to swap boxes!  He loaded fine and travelled quietly.  Here at home he is quiet,  friendly,  and not remotely interested in Deza or Ludo. He said hi,  then wandered off to the gate asking to be let out on the grass.  He's got to eat a bucket of wormer first.

I haven't seen anything but a short bit of walk yet,  but he's straight and the walk is a big rangy slinky walk,  so I'm quite excited to see the trot.

His passport matches,  and was done at 6 ish months as a colt, but has no parentage recorded and he was bred in Dunfermline, so he may be more likely to be a Highland cross than a Standie!

He can have a few weeks to settle while I assess him,  and then I'll decide whether to back him myself or get someone else to do it.

I should have some pictures soon.
.
		
Click to expand...

He looks lovely! He has the nicest expression.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

I'm thinking of Jamie because of his Scottish heritage or Jojo after Jojo Rabbit because of his ears.

What do we think? 
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (18 April 2021)

Oh I just love him! I am quite envious actually 😅

Looking forward to more updates...and a name!


----------



## Spirit2021 (18 April 2021)

He is a very pretty boy


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 April 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I already have Loopy and Grumpy, I’m not sure I want to add Thuggy to the mix 😂




Ah pity it’s not a filly!

We are looking for a filly/ mare, ideally 2-3 years but would consider 1-12 years for the right horse.

Part or full Arab or Spanish preferably. Would also consider something left of the field like a Morgan, or saddler type or any mix of those sorts of things - basically looking in the light hack category of horse.

To make 15-15.3hh, could be a bit taller but prefer smaller horses.

Not a world beater or top show horse, just a nice hack that could pop a few fences and do some lower level dressage. 

Prefer solid coloured, could be convinced on a grey although not first choice. Love a nice bay or chestnut so not specifically looking for a flashy colour.

You wouldn’t think it would be difficult. But I don’t want anything cobby or Welshie (love them with other people, don’t enjoy riding them myself) or big, solid, hairy, heavy, nuts, laminitic, arthritic, unsound, sarcoidy, not yet backed at 9 years old, obviously lame or with a history of colic. And it appears that limits me in the market place 😂

(next horse will be big, solid and hairy - husband horse but he’s very focused on losing weight so I will wait for him to be happy to ride before I shop)
		
Click to expand...

Have you looked at Negro Gato stud and Millpark Andalusians. They might have what you are looking for.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



View attachment 70117



Standing quite downhill but he is a tad bum high. I think he will easily make 15.2, maybe a bit more. He is not at all fat,  that's all  substance!






Click to expand...

I like him!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2021)

I missed the pics before but I've found them now. He looks like a lovely chap. Well done on snapping him up.


----------



## FlyingCircus (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm thinking of Jamie because of his Scottish heritage or Jojo after Jojo Rabbit because of his ears.

What do we think?
.
		
Click to expand...

Does he have to start with a J? I'd just go for Rabbit!


----------



## Zuzan (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's certainly very like all the CB and CBx I've ever seen, good suggestion.

ETA the head bump below eye level and the ears and profile are bang on for a CB.
.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing others name studs .. on thread so I was wondering whether he might be by Brackenbrae's CB stallion Thomsonbrook King William ..  who was bred by the breeder (Thomsonbrook) of my PB .. https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/thomsonbrook+king+william  .. some of Brackenbrae's youngstock don't look too different from James / JoJo  (I like James .. could be shortened to Jamie)  JoJo sounds like a girl to me.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

He is passported as Royal Dalton (as in the actor not the pottery). I have no idea if the person who passported him was the breeder but I'll get in touch just in case.

ETA the family who passported him showed at County level and had a reserve champion ridden M&M at one point but there's no date on the results.  I'll drop them a line,  there's no Facebook or other contact details for them that I can find. 
.


----------



## DabDab (18 April 2021)

I think he looks like an Angus

Or maybe a Fergus


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (18 April 2021)

Oh he’s lovely ycbm, really like the look of him!


----------



## Boulty (18 April 2021)

He's seriously nice, what a brilliant find for you & lucky for him too!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 April 2021)

you really lucked out there ycbm.    He really is a cracker,  dirt cheap for a horse looking like that.    Really looks like he has some smashing breeding in him, could he be your horses of a lifetime???


----------



## Trouper (18 April 2021)

Oh he looks even lovelier in your photos than the seller's.   What a quiet, calm kind looking chap.


----------



## Sam_J (18 April 2021)

He looks lovely!  Look forward to the new thread detailing his progress


----------



## scats (18 April 2021)

He looks much nicer in your photos ycbm!  I really like him!
Looking forward to following his progress.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

So he wasn't interested in the others over the stable door,  though he followed me everywhere i went so he's  very people orientated.  Precautionary wormer all eaten up,  and I turned them out.  There was a mad race round and round for 1 minute 37 seconds during which I held my breath,  then straight to this.


----------



## ImmyS (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



View attachment 70117



Standing quite downhill but he is a tad bum high. I think he will easily make 15.2, maybe a bit more. He is not at all fat,  that's all  substance!






Click to expand...

Gosh he is going to be super smart! Like you say a proper little hunter!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 April 2021)

Zuzan said:



			I wonder if he is pb CB ... there's a breeder just outside Perth so not a million miles away .. those ears and the head are quite characteristic .. as is the swinging walk and the conformation pts you mention.  PM me if you want the name of the CB breeder... as presume I'm not allowed to post their name on here.. ?
		
Click to expand...


I thought CB as soon as I saw his head!


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

ImmyS said:



			Gosh he is going to be super smart! Like you say a proper little hunter!
		
Click to expand...


I blame you.  I was so taken by yours! 
.


----------



## ImmyS (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I blame you.  I was so taken by yours!
.
		
Click to expand...

Haha more than happy to take the blame as he’s a little cracker!! 😆


----------



## Wishfilly (18 April 2021)

He looks great. I like Jamie for him actually!


----------



## EventingMum (18 April 2021)

He is certainly a find! I like Jamie, my friend bred a horse that I broke and competed and his name was Jamie so I am a bit biased. He was a cracking horse, as I had my own horse out competing he had to tag along and learn on the job, no pottering round unaffiliated competitions first, he just took everything in his stride! I was gifted a half share in him for my 21st and had great fun with him jumping up to Foxhunter level, we then sold him as my friend moved abroad and 5 years later I bought him back and did a bit of everything with him. He was with me till the end and was a truly versatile boy with a lovely temperament - I hope your boy is the same, I suspect he might be from what you've said!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 April 2021)

He is very smart! Can't wait to follow his journey!


----------



## Fools Motto (18 April 2021)

Oh, he doesn't look too dissimilar to Freddie (Who is cb x).  I think you've got a nice little horse (I think you said that to me a few weeks ago! lol) Have fun with him.  x


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (18 April 2021)

Well this is super exciting! I can't wait to hear the updates on how he's getting on.


----------



## southerncomfort (18 April 2021)

Very smart! Can't wait to see what he grows in to.

What a great find. 🙂


----------



## scats (18 April 2021)

I think you should call him Jimi (Hendrix, of course)


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Just going out to do a last check.  Still shaking my head that a guy was so fixed on selling harness horses that he didn't recognise that his 'not what people want in a harness horse' was a classy little ridden hunter!
.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

So I didn't need to go outside,  they came back up in front of the lounge.  Couldn't ask for better than this for a first evening,  eh?


----------



## Baywonder (18 April 2021)

Well, he has certainly made himself at home, hasn't he?!  

You will probably find him sitting on the sofa in the morning, watching TV, having a cuppa.......😂


----------



## Equi (18 April 2021)

Beautiful buy  seems a real solid temperament. I actually think Dalton suits him, it’s a bit flashy but also like an old mans name. Or call him Philip for the royal but lol


----------



## Bellaboo18 (18 April 2021)

Ah so pleased for you and what a find!! 🙂🙂
Look forward to seeing the updates.


----------



## Kipper's Dick (18 April 2021)

What a super type he is, ycbm, congratulations! I'm overcome with covetousness!  What an eye for a horse you have. Really looking forward to following your journey with him.  (Says I, cheekily taking for granted that he's going to have his own thread!)

Have you settled on Jamie?  If not, Dougie, Finlay, Jock, Archie, Murray, Callum?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 April 2021)

Wow, I love him! What a good looking lad! I like Jamie for him. I’m astonished at how easily he’s settled, how fabulous.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

He's Jojo at the moment,  I recently watched the film Jojo Rabbit again and I loved the boy and the film.

I just feel so relaxed tonight.  He's only three, (had to check his teeth to be sure!) and it doesn't matter a jot whether he's backed this year or not.  But he's also very mature and ready to ride if I have any issues with the other two or want to sell Deza.

It's a huge bonus that he's so people orientated, he's going to love cuddles 

For the first time in a long time I am really looking forward to waking up tomorrow. 
.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 April 2021)

Best of luck with him.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 April 2021)

I like Jamie, but Jojo also works

You've got a real nice mix of types there, I know you don't want to ride all 3 every day, so it'll be nice to have the option to pick which one(s) you most feel like that day 

Whats your schedule for working with him? Do you think you'll try a spot of driving as he's broken to drive as well?


----------



## FlyingCircus (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's Jojo at the moment,  I recently watched the film Jojo Rabbit again and I loved the boy and the film.

I just feel so relaxed tonight.  He's only three, (had to check his teeth to be sure!) and it doesn't matter a jot whether he's backed this year or not.  But he's also very mature and ready to ride if I have any issues with the other two or want to sell Deza.

It's a huge bonus that he's so people orientated, he's going to love cuddles 

For the first time in a long time I am really looking forward to waking up tomorrow.
.
		
Click to expand...

If you do want to sell Deza...I know a perpetually dieting welsh and a field with crap grass that would have her


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Whats your schedule for working with him? Do you think you'll try a spot of driving as he's broken to drive as well?
		
Click to expand...

It's  tempting but I can't,  the  roads are too narrow, steep and twisting,  it would be really dangerous. 
.


----------



## Jules111 (18 April 2021)

Very nice boy. I'd have the opposite luck, buying something that I'd hoped would look like your boy and ending up with a 3 legged, lame and poorly put together donkey


----------



## Emilieu (18 April 2021)

He’s so lovely and looks so at home. What a smashing find. Congratulations


----------



## Jayzee (18 April 2021)

Congratulations! Best of luck with him. Looking forwards to the updates.


----------



## Rosemary28 (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's  tempting but I can't,  the  roads are too narrow, steep and twisting,  it would be really dangerous.
.
		
Click to expand...

If you change your mind about him, I’ll have him for driving 😜 he looks fantastic 😀


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 April 2021)

he looks a clam sensible sort, can def see CB in him.  lovely old fashioned head as well,looking forward to lots of pics and updates


----------



## ArklePig (18 April 2021)

I don't mean to be dramatic ycbm but I think I'd die for him. Those ears, those eyes, that head! Congrats!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 April 2021)

Lovely...I'd love him at a good hand bigger 😍😍😍
I dont know a thing about CB but he's got a really lovely eye bless him. I actually wouldn't be too shocked is he went to 16hh 🤔🤔
His ears are literally making my heart hurt ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ (please call him Eeyore..!!!!)


----------



## Bellaboo18 (18 April 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Lovely...I'd love him at a good hand bigger 😍😍😍
I dont know a thing about CB but he's got a really lovely eye bless him. I actually wouldn't be too shocked is he went to 16hh 🤔🤔
His ears are literally making my heart hurt ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ (please call him Eeyore..!!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Oh I love Eeyore as a name!!!


----------



## Nicnac (18 April 2021)

He's lovely.  If Royal Dalton after the actor surely he should be Timothy?


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Oh I love Eeyore as a name!!!
		
Click to expand...

No. Just. No. 🤣


----------



## Michen (18 April 2021)

He has that kind look about him which reminds me of Bear!

Lovely. 

Maybe Teddy? 😂


----------



## ArklePig (18 April 2021)

A particularly mean boy in primary school used to call me Ear Lingus. Obvious reasons. I think it would suit him though 😂


----------



## Mule (18 April 2021)

He's absolutely gorgeous 🤗


----------



## Bellaboo18 (18 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			No. Just. No. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh. Ok 🤣🤣🙈🙈


----------



## Upthecreek (18 April 2021)

I can’t explain why, but I saw the photo of him and immediately thought he looks like a Jeff 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## bouncing_ball (18 April 2021)

catembi said:



			Sorry - late to the party again!  I have got a new horse, but it wasn't the grey (for reasons I won't go into).
		
Click to expand...

Id be interested in what happened with grey, if happy to PM?


----------



## Gloi (18 April 2021)

He looks really lovely and certainly seems to have settled in well. 🙂 Good looking lad

I'm sure you've seen him trotting around now because I was a bit worried when I saw the pic from the ad that the reason he was cheap was that he was a pacer. I was thinking he might have been in a stepping pace rather than walk in a pic. I hope I'm wrong.and just see it everywhere, don't hate me.


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2021)

I was quite prepared for him to pace,  but he's definitely a square trotter,  not a hint of pacing. 
.


----------



## OldNag (18 April 2021)

Upthecreek said:



			I can’t explain why, but I saw the photo of him and immediately thought he looks like a Jeff 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

 I agree. Jeff would suit him well.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 April 2021)

Love his kind eye. What a smashing little chap. I shall look forward to your posts about him.


----------



## luckyoldme (18 April 2021)

Don't do it!


----------



## luckyoldme (18 April 2021)

Hey ho ..I tried 🙄


----------



## PurBee (18 April 2021)

So exciting! well done ycbm, a rare find! Had to grab a snatch at this thread as i knew you were collecting today...the suspense was worth it! 😁
Its amazing he’s settled in so well for one so young.  i love his face, looks so kind and interested in the world....he’s going to be so much fun, im so pleased for you! 

He looks like a Josh to me! 😁🥳


----------



## TheresaW (19 April 2021)

He’s fab, lovely to see them all settled so soon. I think Jojo, similar to Bobo, my best boy.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 April 2021)

deleted


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 April 2021)

Definitely a Jeff 😍


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I was quite prepared for him to pace,  but he's definitely a square trotter,  not a hint of pacing.
.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a nice looking horse, and I'm sure it's reassuring to see him getting on well with the two others so quickly.

Is "pacing" the same as "ambling"?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (19 April 2021)

He really does look like a Jeff 😅


----------



## Tarragon (19 April 2021)

Just had to read through the whole thread to catch up - a nice way to start my Monday!
I think that Jeff () looks like a very smart little horse and I am looking forward to seeing how he develops over the next few months.
I am ever so slightly jealous


----------



## dorsetladette (19 April 2021)

He looks lovely and nicely put together too. I'm also a little bit jealous as I wanted a 3 yr old when we bought Robin, but instead I have a tiny taliban who terrorises everyone he meets. 

Looking forward to seeing updates on his progress.


----------



## tristar (19 April 2021)

well done,  how about buzby, buzz for short, he has certainly caused a buzz on here, welcome little man


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			Definitely a nice looking horse, and I'm sure it's reassuring to see him getting on well with the two others so quickly.

Is "pacing" the same as "ambling"?
		
Click to expand...


I've think ambling is a four beat running walk? Not sure about that. 

But pacing is "trotting" but with both legs on the same side going forward at the same time,  instead of diagonal pairs,  which in driving is known as a square trot.


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

All happy this morning.  He was easy to catch, he came to me when he saw me. It was a bit difficult to bring in 3, as Ludo is jealous and Deza is herd leader.   The aren't safe together in the barn,  Ludo keeps cornering him,  so they are in and he is out,  but Ludo and Jojo can talk over the gate. 

Deza is actually a bit ribby as a safety precaution going into spring,  but built so solid that you can't see it.  Ludo is now on minimum rations during the đay, he's well covered. 




I had a first chop at his mane, proper little horse now instead of a driving pony   I measured him and he is exactly 15 hands but an inch bigger on the bum.  





I found out why the clip is so odd!   He didn't even like the noise of the scissors,  and when the OH started a strimmer buzzing, he was very much on the alert.  I think we need to start clipper training well before we need a clip! 

He has a big trot. Not elevated like Ludo's but very useful looking. 

I'm going to write to the person who did his passport at 6 months,  he looks more and more like a CB to me.  
.


----------



## IrishMilo (19 April 2021)

He's gorgeous! I think definitely some SB in there. I use to own one (and now ride the same one for the owner) and they are LOVELY horses. So willing to please and brave.


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I've think ambling is a four beat running walk? Not sure about that.

But pacing is "trotting" but with both legs on the same side going forward at the same time,  instead of diagonal pairs,  which in driving is known as a square trot.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm... I tried reading the Wikipedia article about horse gaits, but found it hard to understand. I think I need to find slow motion videos of different gaits, to be able to understand it.

I used to ride a horse that had been retired from trotting races (a really popular sport over here), whose trot was described as "aller à l'amble": both legs on the same side moving together. He didn't do it each time he was asked for a trot, maybe 40% to 50% of the time, and the rest of the time he trotted square. I found his pacing trot very comfortable; I remember reading that medieval palfreys used this gait.


----------



## Tarragon (19 April 2021)

I love the look of your field! 
The right sort of grass and a smashing view 
I think that he would be good at endurance ...


----------



## TPO (19 April 2021)

@Keith_Beef 

This might help, you should be able to watch it even if you dont have FB. Just imagine it's a horse! 

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=3964260730308447


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

The field hasn't been topped, rolled, fertilised or cross grazed for nearly 30 years.  It's rough with loads of wild flowers and nesting hare,  lark,  and curlew,  and I want it to stay that way


----------



## CanteringCarrot (19 April 2021)

I never would've thought a CB, but then again I don't think I've ever met one in real life, so just didn't cross my mind, but I can certainly see how that would he a high possibility.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (19 April 2021)

I used these when clipper training Rosie

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric...949063?hash=item54976ff287:g:NNAAAOSwSPlgdl8P

There are loads of different types now so no idea which exact ones I got but I imagine they are all much of a muchness.  Super super quiet and I actually did end up doing Rosie's little neck and chest clip with them and they were great.  Admittedly probably took twice as long as they are small but was a sacrifice worth making as she stood still as a statue and didn't sweat.


----------



## ester (19 April 2021)

It's a clip you see on drivers, saw a few over the weekend at the driving trial. 

congrats on your newbie


----------



## Zuzan (19 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			................

He has a big trot. Not elevated like Ludo's but very useful looking.

I'm going to write to the person who did his passport at 6 months,  he looks more and more like a CB to me. 
.
		
Click to expand...

  That ground covering trot is another CB trait....... I believe as general utility horses CBs were bred to have a long trot stride as it's economical and easy to sit.   You end up with (once matured and schooled) a long moment of suspension so it feels quite floaty IYKWIM ... I expect his canter will be big too


----------



## DabDab (19 April 2021)

ester said:



			It's a clip you see on drivers, saw a few over the weekend at the driving trial.

congrats on your newbie 

Click to expand...

I wondered whether that might be it. Although Jojo's doesn't seem to go back far enough to properly clear the harness area...? Or does that not matter because they mostly sweat on the chest?


----------



## ester (19 April 2021)

yup, think so the ones I've seen only go that far back too. (And observing yes mostly chest sweat/driving girths aren't done particularly tightly compared to ridden so more airflow)


----------



## Asha (19 April 2021)

Hope you have loads of fun with him. I imagine hes going to fillout a fairbit over the next few months. I look forward to seeing the changes


----------



## Emilieu (19 April 2021)

I bet your heart feels pretty full looking out at that view. Beautiful.


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

ester said:



			It's a clip you see on drivers, saw a few over the weekend at the driving trial.

congrats on your newbie 

Click to expand...


You can't see that they never managed to take anything off his belly or between the front legs,  Ester, and he was definitely triggered by scissor noise.  I'll be starting clipper training as soon as he knows me well enough, in case I want a clip next winter.
.


----------



## atropa (19 April 2021)

What a stunner. Good bargain ycbm, definitely worth a punt.


----------



## Marnie (19 April 2021)

Zuzan said:



			That ground covering trot is another CB trait....... I believe as general utility horses CBs were bred to have a long trot stride as it's economical and easy to sit.   You end up with (once matured and schooled) a long moment of suspension so it feels quite floaty IYKWIM ... I expect his canter will be big too 

Click to expand...

I used to have a CB x TB mare and her trot was really big and ground covering and she would go for miles - I did some low level endurance with her and we always used to get 'gold' for the timing.


----------



## Trouper (19 April 2021)

The more pictures you post, the more I like him!!!   Will be fascinating if you can find out more about his breeding.


----------



## Gloi (19 April 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			Definitely a nice looking horse, and I'm sure it's reassuring to see him getting on well with the two others so quickly.

Is "pacing" the same as "ambling"?
		
Click to expand...

A true pace is both feet on the same side moving together. An amble is a stepping pace which is a lateral gait but the hind hoof hits the ground before the front hoof, similar footfalls to a walk but with some degree of separation of the hoofbeats towards the pace. true pace isn't normally comfy to ride but a stepping pace/amble can be a very comfortable gait. If you can move that over to an even four beat you can get a running walk/tolt/rack for another comfortable gait.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 April 2021)

He still looks more Standardbred x to me 🤷‍♀️
Nice little chap ❤❤❤
I'm still #TeamLudo though 😁😁🤣🤣


----------



## ozpoz (19 April 2021)

He looks lovely! Have lots of fun! x


----------



## Red-1 (19 April 2021)

He looks like a superstar!


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

Red-1 said:



			He looks like a superstar!
		
Click to expand...


I can't take my eyes off him.  He's got a huge walk now he's relaxed a bit.   He's  a proper little horse with a lovely personality.  I have to say he gives me a warm cosy feeling that Deza doesn't. I know in my head what a good horse she is, but she doesn't (and never has) really grabbed me emotionally.  I've been interested in how different she is to train and to ride,  but it's a slightly detached,  intellectual kind of interest.  This little fellow makes me look forward to what we can do together, and he's only been here a day.   If I decide to go down to 2 for next winter,  it's no competition at the moment as to who will łeave.

I still can't quite believe it.  IF he is easy to back,  then I could probably put a jockey on him next week and put him up for sale in month for several times what I paid.  There's a big fat zero chance of that happening!

I've written to the person who passported him at the end of 2018 to find out if they bred him.  They are still there at the address,  I can see from company records.
.


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			He still looks more Standardbred x to me 🤷‍♀️
Nice little chap ❤❤❤
I'm still #TeamLudo though 😁😁🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


I can't see ANY of Ludo in him except perhaps the ears, and his mum is definitely a Standie. The guy I bought him off doesn't actually have a clue how he was bred,  he told me Standie because I had said I was interested in a Standie, great dealer tactic! 
.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (19 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I can't take my eyes off him.  He's got a huge walk now he's relaxed a bit.   He's  a proper little horse with a lovely personality.  I have to say he gives me a warm cosy feeling that Deza doesn't. I know what a good horse she is, but she doesn't (and never has) really grabbed me emotionally.  I've been interested in how different she is to train and to ride,  but it's a detached,  intellectual kind of interest.  This little fellow makes me look forward to what we can do together, and he's only been here a day.   If I decide to go down to 2 for next winter,  it's no competition at the moment as to who will łeave.

I still can't quite believe it.  IF he is easy to back,  then I could probably put a jockey on him next week and put him up for sale in month for several times what I paid.  There's a big fat zero chance of that happening!

I've written to the person who passported him at the end of 2018 to find out if they bred him.  They are still there at the address,  I can see from company records.
.
		
Click to expand...

Its funny isn't it?! Some just stand out as special straight away and sometimes you can't even put your finger on why. 
I'm really pleased he's settling in well and you've found each other 🤍


----------



## FlyingCircus (19 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I can't take my eyes off him.  He's got a huge walk now he's relaxed a bit.   He's  a proper little horse with a lovely personality.  I have to say he gives me a warm cosy feeling that Deza doesn't. I know in my head what a good horse she is, but she doesn't (and never has) really grabbed me emotionally.  I've been interested in how different she is to train and to ride,  but it's a slightly detached,  intellectual kind of interest.  This little fellow makes me look forward to what we can do together, and he's only been here a day.   If I decide to go down to 2 for next winter,  it's no competition at the moment as to who will łeave.

I still can't quite believe it.  IF he is easy to back,  then I could probably put a jockey on him next week and put him up for sale in month for several times what I paid.  There's a big fat zero chance of that happening!

I've written to the person who passported him at the end of 2018 to find out if they bred him.  They are still there at the address,  I can see from company records.
.
		
Click to expand...

In seriousness, if you sell Deza can you give me a shout. I have a hot Spanish shaped hole in my heart, and the 1.5k project budget doesn't count for a Spaniard! 🤣


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2021)

FlyingCircus said:



			In seriousness, if you sell Deza can you give me a shout. I have a hot Spanish shaped hole in my heart, and the 1.5k project budget doesn't count for a Spaniard! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Start saving 😉


----------



## Lyle (20 April 2021)

I really like him, he looks like a really useful, easy-going type to have around. Looks like you'l have a lot of fun!


----------



## RHM (20 April 2021)

I don’t know what I love more, your view or those ears ❤️❤️


----------



## JGC (20 April 2021)

Oh, what a lovely face! (Yes, I have thirty years of experience, have had four horses and yes I buy them on the basis of whether I like their face, shoot me  ). It's so nice to just feel a connection with them.

Can someone enlighten me what CB is? I've tried an internet search, but still can't work it out. I feel like it's going to be obvious once I know ...


----------



## Keith_Beef (20 April 2021)

JGC said:



			Oh, what a lovely face! (Yes, I have thirty years of experience, have had four horses and yes I buy them on the basis of whether I like their face, shoot me  ). It's so nice to just feel a connection with them.

Can someone enlighten me what CB is? I've tried an internet search, but still can't work it out. I feel like it's going to be obvious once I know ...
		
Click to expand...

Cleveland Bay.


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2021)

The field introduction has gone very well but I can't put all of them in the barn yet,  Ludo is too jealous.  They aren't hurting him,  but they are frightening him.  It's no big deal to leave him in the field during the day while they are in there.  They still talk through a gate.

It's now obvious that he's got some super places,  long and rangy and very loose.  I can't take any credit for that,  though it did strike me from his photos that he had joints and a bone structure that made it a possibility.

He is besotted with me,  he follows me anywhere, he the loveliest boy.

I'm still expecting to find out any moment that he's a crock who they dumped on the market,  but I don't think he is.
.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 April 2021)

I'm so glad it's turned out well, he looks amazing and so lovely!


----------



## BaronSamedi (20 April 2021)

He looks like a Howard to me. He is lovely


----------



## DabDab (20 April 2021)

You sound proper smitten ❤️


----------



## Evie91 (20 April 2021)

Congratulations on your new addition! JoJo is a great name. Looks like a lovely little horse


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2021)

DabDab said:



			You sound proper smitten ❤️
		
Click to expand...


I really am.  It's quite weird.  I've not felt this kind of instant attachment to a horse in my life before. 

Heaven knows I love a bargain,  and unless he's impossible to back or a leg falls off in the next week,  then he's the bargain of the century in this market.  But he is absolutely lovely,  both to look at and in temperament.  

I'm  going to have to get some video of his movement so people can confirm that I'm not imagining how well he moves.  I just wasn't expecting that.  

He's got some big tooth eruption bumps right now though, these are hard,  not fluffy coat 😁



.


----------



## Kipper's Dick (20 April 2021)

I love that he's besotted with you .  You might not know (yet) that he's your horse of a lifetime,  but he might just be looking upon you already as his 'owner of a lifetime'!


----------



## neddy man (20 April 2021)

I've been following this thread from the start, i think you have got the buy of the year. You were made for each other.


----------



## Zuzan (20 April 2021)

Wow .. your epic thread has brought back memories of when I bought mine... as a woolly somewhat wild 2yo..  Lovely lovely memories.. I hope in 16 years you too will look back at all those years you have spent together too, celebrate the horse that makes your heart sing in front of you and be looking forward to more wonderful years together.


----------



## Trouper (21 April 2021)

The whole story so far just has that "meant to be" feel to it.  Love reading about him and hope Ludo and Deza ease up on him soon.

Of course, we should take some credit, too, for mercilessly encouraging you to go for him!!


----------



## dorsetladette (21 April 2021)

I don't want to tempt fate but I have a feeling he will be easy to back. He sounds like he is a nice 'person' and being nice to look at is just a bonus. If he's smitten with you already he'll be eager to please you under saddle, I'm sure.


----------



## Tarragon (21 April 2021)

I am looking forward to seeing the video of his ground-covering trot


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

He's a sad lonely boy today.  Neither of the others want him and they both keep driving him away.  It's not helping that the weather has turned very cold with a sharp wind and I don't have a rug small enough to fit him. I'm hoping to borrow one later today.  They are fine together in the field but I can't leave him in the barn with both of them,  so after coming back from Ludo's lesson,  he's alone in the field but he can come right up to the barn.   

I've checked out picking up his feet and he's uncertain but got the right idea.  I know he's been rugged because you can see where the leg straps rubbed away his coat. 





Tarragon said:



			I am looking forward to seeing the video of his ground-covering trot 

Click to expand...

I'll get some when he's confident enough for me to feel I won't upset him by driving him away from me.  He's far too clingy right now,  I'm his only friend. Next week maybe.  
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 April 2021)

Maybe a 4th is required so he has a friend...


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

He's growing in front of my eyes!  He's gone right up on the back end,  and now he's gone long,  so next will be up in front,  and on the circle goes.  I'll be astonished if he doesn't make 15.2, and not astonished at all if he makes 16 hands. I must string test him and see what that predicts.  
.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Maybe a 4th is required so he has a friend...

Click to expand...

You are a very bad girl 🤣


----------



## Zuzan (21 April 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Maybe a 4th is required so he has a friend...

Click to expand...

Yes I would recommend another youngster for him to play with..


----------



## JGC (21 April 2021)

I think he'd like to come inside and lie down on the rug in front of the fire!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 April 2021)

Groups of 3 can be tricky so 4 is obviously better. It's a nice even number.


Just sayin'


----------



## Baywonder (21 April 2021)

This is where you say "please talk me out of buying a 4th horse" @ycbm 😂


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 April 2021)

5 is a better number TBH 😁


----------



## FireCracker238 (21 April 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Groups of 3 can be tricky so 4 is obviously better. It's a nice even number.


Just sayin'
		
Click to expand...

Has to be a 4 from me aswell, I like even numbers too


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (21 April 2021)

Eh ? What happened ? I was only gone for a few days …..
But well done you , Jojo is lovely  (despite the haircut  , which does absolutely nothing for him - he'll look soooo much better when that grows out ! ) . Make a nice WH type ? 
Wishing happy days ahead for both of you


----------



## HollyWoozle (21 April 2021)

I was going to say that 4 is definitely better than 3 in my experience as well, except that we now have 5.


----------



## Sam_J (21 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I don't have a rug small enough to fit him. I'm hoping to borrow one later today.   
.
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to get a rug for him?  If not let me know what size you think he might be and I'll see if I've got one.


----------



## luckyoldme (21 April 2021)

I'm loving this thread.
It's like a romantic novel!
More pics please!


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

Sam_J said:



			Did you manage to get a rug for him?  If not let me know what size you think he might be and I'll see if I've got one.
		
Click to expand...

I have got hold of a 5'9 but it's filled and I need unfilled.  I am guessing he will fit either a 5'6 or a 5'9  it would be great if you had one.
.


----------



## FireCracker238 (21 April 2021)

I've a 5'9 combo rain sheet with a (?)cotton lining, maybe too heavy and it needs a patch on the hip on the off side too but its going begging


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2021)

Oh, poor boy - such a shame that they are being so resistant to him. Hope you get the rug situation sorted - unfortunately mine are all to big too 🙁


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 April 2021)

I'm sure I have one that you could have if Sam J doesn't have one. I could post tomorrow morning.


----------



## Clodagh (21 April 2021)

I think adding a gelding to an established pair of late cut male and a mare was unlikely to work. I hope they don’t hurt him, especially when you have seasons to cope with.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

Clodagh said:



			I think adding a gelding to an established pair of late cut male and a mare was unlikely to work. I hope they don’t hurt him, especially when you have seasons to cope with.
		
Click to expand...


Did you have to, Clodagh?

He's been here 3 days and they are absolutely fine in the field.

They push him about when contained in the barn which is too small a space at the moment,  but my cob used to be much more difficult to introduce horses to. Nobody is trying to hurt him, just sending him away,  and he responds by going away.

I know my two extremely well,  and know that my mare is very unmareish and doesn't show when she's in season and my late cut gelding is very much bottom of the pile in any company and a very submissive horse.  He is temporarily jealous,  and herding him away,  not attacking him.  He has been in a mixed group with in season mares here before. 

If I had thought there was any risk,  I would not have bought Jojo.

Honestly Clodagh, please go away and piss on someone else's parade,  this post of yours was just plain nasty. Could you just not wait a week before telling me I don't know what I'm doing?

These were taken yesterday.  I took him out because they kept moving him and I didn't want any risks if I wasn't there to supervise.





He's not alone,  this is what happens when I take him out,  Ludo spends most of his time talking to him.


----------



## Zuzan (21 April 2021)

He certainly seems to be very socially aware .. with other equines as well as humans .. he knows how to behave to become accepted ..


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (21 April 2021)

I have a 5ft9 rain sheet but it’s got pink unicorns on it...Jojo strikes me as a bit too cool for it.


----------



## millikins (21 April 2021)

Would it work to leave one of the established ones in the barn and turn him out with the other? Mix them up a bit so they have less opportunity to gang up? My new girl is out with the Shetlands because the two her size were so vile to her. No kicks but they turned their backs and kept to wherever was the furthest point in the paddock from her. She looked very lost and lonely after her first night. Now she's got very little grass to eat but the company's fun.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

millikins said:



			Would it work to leave one of the established ones in the barn and turn him out with the other? Mix them up a bit so they have less opportunity to gang up? My new girl is out with the Shetlands because the two her size were so vile to her. No kicks but they turned their backs and kept to wherever was the furthest point in the paddock from her. She looked very lost and lonely after her first night. Now she's got very little grass to eat but the company's fun.
		
Click to expand...


I am doing that.  I know how to introduce horses to each other.  They aren't ganging up.   After 3 days they are now in the field in a triangle,  each one an equal distance from the other,  about 20 feet between them.


Not to Millikins specifically:

I was so enjoying sharing him, he lifted my depression,  and it's been ruined and now I'm in tears.  Please no more advice.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's a sad lonely boy today. 
.
		
Click to expand...

When I called him this I meant that he's moved home,  in a new place, in a new routine,   young,  obviously confused and not yet made friends.

It's not a welfare situation.


----------



## Zuzan (21 April 2021)

FWIW the photos show exactly how a well socialised youngster introduced to new equines should behave .. It's very evident from the body language of all three that it is just a matter of time. I am sure you will have a very happy trio.


----------



## millikins (21 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I am doing that.  I know how to introduce horses to each other.  They aren't ganging up.   After 3 days they are now in the field in a triangle,  each one an equal distance from the other,  about 20 feet between them.

I was so enjoying sharing him, he lifted my depression,  and it's been ruined and now I'm in tears.  Please no more advice.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very sorry for upsetting you but don't think my post warranted that reaction. I shall endeavour not to have any views on comments posted on a public forum in future.


----------



## Zuzan (21 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			When I called him this I meant that he's moved home,  in a new place, in a new routine,   young,  obviously confused and not yet made friends.
It's not a welfare situation.
		
Click to expand...

Yup totally get that that was a very tongue in cheek remark


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 April 2021)

Please don't be upset YCBM. You know what you are doing and I really want to see your updates as he's such a super little chap. They look like they are coming on grand to me.

I wish I had taken videos of how furious my grey was when I first bought my gelding. It really was a sight to behold.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (21 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I am doing that.  I know how to introduce horses to each other.  They aren't ganging up.   After 3 days they are now in the field in a triangle,  each one an equal distance from the other,  about 20 feet between them. 

I was so enjoying sharing him, he lifted my depression,  and it's been ruined and now I'm in tears.  Please no more advice.
		
Click to expand...

You've got this YCBM. 
Lovely horse, lovely setup and early days. 
I'd love to be able to watch/spy (🤣) on mine like that!


----------



## Rockman (21 April 2021)

I couldn't be happier for you. It sounds like you are just what each other need 🥰 enjoy getting to know him!


----------



## JulesRules (21 April 2021)

@millikins I don't think it was your post that really upset ycbm, it just came on top of unneeded comments from others that obviously did.

@ycbm your set up looks amazing.


----------



## Caol Ila (21 April 2021)

If it hasn't jumped a fence, it's doing well. My standards have lowered. Actually, they've been low for 20 years. If it hasn't made anything else jump a fence, it's also doing well.

More seriously, I hope my youngster gains the social skills that yours has. He's on the ball with figuring out how to join the herd and so are you. And Ludo is so pretty. I somehow didn't know he was an app.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (21 April 2021)

Well it looks to me as though all your horses have excellent social skills ! They are actually sorting things out in a very sensible and civilised manner and doing exactly what you would expect normal horses to do . Give it a few weeks to settle down and let them sort out their place in the order of things and you will have a lovely little herd of happy horses .
You always get that moment with a new horse ( dog/baby/job) , after the euphoria wears off , where you go " Oh sh*t , what have I done ! "  but give it a couple of weeks and you won't be able to remember what it was like to only have two .
They'll be fine ! As my OH always used to say " Relax . It's just a horse ( puppy/baby/job) " .


----------



## Boulty (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I have got hold of a 5'9 but it's filled and I need unfilled.  I am guessing he will fit either a 5'6 or a 5'9  it would be great if you had one.
.
		
Click to expand...

If you still need any 5'9 rugs let me know. I've got an amigo no fill & a PE 200g(ish) t/o with neck. They belonged to the horse BEFORE the orange one & sorta did as spares for him but they don't fit Fergus. Could send them for postage money as don't want owt for the actual rugs?


----------



## Marigold4 (22 April 2021)

Zuzan said:



			FWIW the photos show exactly how a well socialised youngster introduced to new equines should behave .. It's very evident from the body language of all three that it is just a matter of time. I am sure you will have a very happy trio.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it is, as you say, a matter of time. I introduced a young companion pony to my two last year. They did exactly what your two are doing. Just sent her away but didn't threaten to kick or bite. Like you I felt sorry for her. She was a poor lonely pony for a week. They were just teaching her some manners and that they were here first. After a week, they stopped doing it and she is very much part of their little herd, close buddies. Hang on in there, I think it will all be fine in a few days.


----------



## Clodagh (22 April 2021)

Sorry I was abrupt. I lost my horse of a lifetime in a similar set up and am now very paranoid.
Have fun with him.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (22 April 2021)

Try not to get upset YCBM, (although the fact you are shows you care deeply so not necessarily a bad thing!).

My mare is always at the very very bottom of the herd bless her and always gets picked on. It’s horrible to watch but they are horses and this is what they do! All you can do is manage the introduction and set them up for success which is exactly what you have done, the rest takes time.

I do still think you should get a 4th though 😉 maybe a 14.2 connie 4 year old? I know a certain pregnant HHOer who is itching to get one and would happily live vicariously through you...


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (22 April 2021)

Ycbm, Tilly was in 5’6/5’9 rugs. I have around 40, let me know what you need and I’ll have a good rummage. They’re too small for my fell, I’d love to see them being used as opposed to sat in a box.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

Clodagh said:



			Sorry I was abrupt. I lost my horse of a lifetime in a similar set up and am now very paranoid.
Have fun with him.
		
Click to expand...

Clodagh I really appreciate you writing this.  Thank you.  I'm sorry you lost your horse in a similar situation,  I can understand your reaction.
.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

Thanks for all the rug offers guys, I'm going to try the filled 5'9 on him for size today and see how it fits, so at least I've got a size guide.  
.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I do still think you should get a 4th though 😉 maybe a 14.2 connie 4 year old? I know a certain pregnant HHOer who is itching to get one and would happily live vicariously through you...
		
Click to expand...


Have you seen what they cost these days 😱 !!  

I've had a great idea though,  you pay,  I'll post photos 🤣
.


----------



## scats (22 April 2021)

Has he got a name yet ycbm?  He looks like a really friendly, kind chap.

They’ll sort themselves out, herd wise. It’s only been a few days after all.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 April 2021)

I've seen a heard of 3 go far worse. I did have similar thoughts as Clodagh in one corner of my brain. However, as I said upthread, it depends on the horses as individuals. Plus, I figured you know your animals and all that.

I had bad luck with a group of 3 (all geldings) and good luck with a group of 3. So 🤷‍♀️

Can't really make a blanket statement. Which is true for a lot of horse things.

I think you'll have a great time with this one and I'm looking forward to following along. 😀

ETA: almost forgot... I am still of the belief that 4 is better so I await your next purchase. 😆


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

scats said:



			Has he got a name yet ycbm?  He looks like a really friendly, kind chap.

They’ll sort themselves out, herd wise. It’s only been a few days after all.
		
Click to expand...


Still Jojo at the moment,  though I admit it's a bit juvenile for a horse whose going to look a bit butch.  He might become Joe in time.


----------



## scats (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Still Jojo at the moment,  though I admit it's a bit juvenile for a horse whose going to look a bit butch.  He might become Joe in time.
		
Click to expand...

I had a bay gelding called Joe


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 April 2021)

I've known a few Joe's and they were all "dudes" as in easy going nice working horses that handled things quite well. A fine name.

I wonder if it's too late to change my horse's name to Joe 😂


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I've seen a heard of 3 go far worse. I did have similar thoughts as Clodagh in one corner of my brain. However, as I said upthread, it depends on the horses as individuals. Plus, I figured you know your animals and all that.

I had bad luck with a group of 3 (all geldings) and good luck with a group of 3. So 🤷‍♀️

Can't really make a blanket statement. Which is true for a lot of horse things.

I think you'll have a great time with this one and I'm looking forward to following along. 😀

ETA: almost forgot... I am still of the belief that 4 is better so I await your next purchase. 😆
		
Click to expand...


I do understand,  if you don't live with Ludo and Deza yourself, that the idea of mixing a mare with a horse which has been used as a stallion and adding another gelding seems fraught with more danger than a normal introduction.  But Deza is a mare who never even shows in season and Ludo is the biggest wuss who ever sired a foal. I've never seen either of them so much as lift a hoof to another horse.  

I'll do a bit more supervised threesome today before his flu jab,  and see how things are progressing.  

The cob I sold 3 years ago was very dangerous when new horses were introduced.  He really hurt the first one I got after him, and meant every bite and kick,  before I realised what a monster he could be,  so I'm aware what can happen. 
.


----------



## Trouper (22 April 2021)

I think we have all had heart-stopping moments introducing horses to each other but from what @ycbm has said, and what we can see in the photos, my reaction is "where's the problem?".   It's right to be extra cautious but at the end of the day you can't stand there all day holding their hooves and telling them to play nicely.  It's a bit like counselling people - they have to want to make the adjustments for themselves for it to work.
Thanks to &ycbm's regular postings we can all watch herd dynamics in action and they will be all the happier for it.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I do understand,  if you don't live with Ludo and Deza yourself, that the idea of mixing a mare with a horse which has been used as a stallion and adding another gelding seems fraught with more danger than a normal introduction.  But Deza is a mare who never even shows in season and Ludo is the biggest wuss who ever sired a foal. I've never seen either of them so much as lift a hoof to another horse. 

I'll do a bit more supervised threesome today before his flu jab,  and see how things are progressing. 

The cob I sold 3 years ago was very dangerous when new horses were introduced.  He really hurt the first one I got after him, and meant every bite and kick,  before I realised what a monster he could be,  so I'm aware what can happen.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly, I figured you knew your horses 🙂 and you have a nice set-up and are very mindful.


----------



## Sleighfarer (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Still Jojo at the moment,  though I admit it's a bit juvenile for a horse whose going to look a bit butch.  He might become Joe in time.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Jojo, I think it totally suits him.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (22 April 2021)

Jonjo ?


----------



## luckyoldme (22 April 2021)

He is an absolute corker.
Well and truly landed on his hooves there with to you! 
Personally I love observing a group reshuffle and it's amazing how the dynamics of a group can go in a totally unexpected direction.


----------



## Amirah (22 April 2021)

If it makes you feel any better, although I've had a very contented herd of three for eleven years now, I had to separate two of them for the first three months as they seemed intent on killing each other. Very early days 😊 x


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

Going well today.  First jab done.  An unsupervised session in the barn with Deza while I rode Ludo, who was very stroppy sixes this morning, and then a supervised session of all three where all that happens is that Ludo flicks an ear at him and he puts himself out in the pen. Then comes back in a few minutes later,  so he's not scared,  and is in for a few minutes until Ludo tells him to leave again.  He's now outside the gate, because I'm going out,  and both Ludo and Deza have gone into the pen to stay with him. A few more days,  and I think we'll see Ludo and Jojo paired,  because Deza really couldn't care less about having friends,  she likes her own space.  
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 April 2021)

I would consider that as going quite well in terms of new introductions.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

Sunbathing today. Look at the power in that shoulder for an unfinished 3 year old 🤩🥰

A friend saw him yesterday and was stunned by his walk overtrack. Doesn't that clip look silly!


----------



## cauda equina (22 April 2021)

The clip does remind me of Tweedledee and Tweedledum's trousers!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 April 2021)

I was about to say the same thing! Definitely looks like he is rocking a pair of Simon Cowell-esque pulled up furry trousers 
He is such a smart looking boy though, you do have an eye for them!


----------



## HeyMich (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Doesn't that clip look silly!
		
Click to expand...

He reminds me of the cork oak trees you see in the Mediterranean where they look like they've had their trousers pulled down! Can you just take off his belly and turn it into a high Irish?


----------



## ester (22 April 2021)

Looks better in carriage so you'll just have to crack on and drive him until it grows out 🤣
https://eventtoevent.co.uk/piwigo/picture.php?/53727/category/3228


----------



## Mule (22 April 2021)

I had to laugh at the description of Ludo flicking an ear. I have one who flicks an ear and the others scatter


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

HeyMich said:



			He reminds me of the cork oak trees you see in the Mediterranean where they look like they've had their trousers pulled down! Can you just take off his belly and turn it into a high Irish?
		
Click to expand...


I suspect I wouldn't get a pair of clippers near him.  There is no hair removed from his belly or between his legs, the lines are squiffy,  and scissors on his mane made him a bit wary. When he's settled,  I'll start desensitisation,  but I can wait for him to moult, it doesn't bother me that he looks daft right now 
.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

Mule said:



			I had to laugh at the description of Ludo flicking an ear. I have one who flicks an ear and the others scatter 

Click to expand...

Deza only has to flick an eyelash,  she is SO in control 😁   Sometimes I can't even see what signal she gave,  but the others see it. 
.


----------



## HeyMich (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I suspect I wouldn't get a pair of clippers near him.  There is no hair removed from his belly or between his legs, the lines are squiffy,  and scissors on his mane made him a bit wary. When he's settled,  I'll start desensitisation,  but I can wait for him to moult, it doesn't bother me that he looks daft right now 
.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. That puts that idea away then! 

PS You get my sympathy - I currently have one who is petrified of clippers. I'm doing some desensitizing with a massage gun. It's quieter than the clippers but he really enjoys the wee massages, so hopefully I'll manage to re-wire the noise association before autumn clipping is due!


----------



## tristar (22 April 2021)

but horses do play rough anyway! we have two recently introduced and  socialized youngish horses one minute they are mimicking each others every move next boxing each others ears, nipping etc all seems normal to me,  and they  they are not rocking horses,  or made out of glass, and all they are doing is getting to know each other in their own way,  playing, and moving about a lot which what they need to do, you are doing great, and yours have no shoes anyway, carry on posting photos please


----------



## HollyWoozle (22 April 2021)

Well I think this all looks marvellous! A delightful chap, delightful set-up and everyone looks pretty darn chirpy if you ask me. He seems a great buy and it sounds like this has been a real win for both horse and human.


----------



## luckyoldme (22 April 2021)

There's something about him that's making me jealous.
Just the memories of my first uncertain days with Chester , getting to know him and everything I had with him over the years.
I think you've struck gold there.


----------



## AandK (22 April 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			He is an absolute corker.
Well and truly landed on his hooves there with to you!
Personally I love observing a group reshuffle and it's amazing how the dynamics of a group can go in a totally unexpected direction.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree! When I got my new boy 2yrs ago, I was worried about introducing him to my now 24yo and my late mare (29), because the 24yo has always been a dominant horse. After watching each other over some electric fencing, and 24yo deciding that he wanted to be in the same bit as new boy (he just walks under tape despite being 16.3hh!), I was gobsmacked to see new boy become the boss instantly! They have become just like old boy and late mare were, sometimes grazing so close, sometimes at opposite end of the field (~5 acres) and the boss chasing his subordinate away sometimes at mealtimes.

ycbm, he looks like he will be a useful sort, I'm looking forward to hearing more about him!


----------



## Sam_J (22 April 2021)

Unfortunately I've no 5'9" rugs any more - they must have all gone with the last pony.

Glad that the intros seem to be progressing well, please keep posting the updates YCBM!


----------



## scats (22 April 2021)

He looks like one of those half men/half horse creatures from Narnia with that clip 

He looks like a very relaxed chap.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (22 April 2021)

Loving all your updates, he looks so good! Its giving me hope for my new horse search. I might be a teeny bit jealous of your fields and barn as well, it's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Mule (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Deza only has to flick an eyelash,  she is SO in control 😁   Sometimes I can't even see what signal she gave,  but the others see it.
.
		
Click to expand...

It's so funny to watch them, they'd make you laugh


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I have a 5ft9 rain sheet but it’s got pink unicorns on it...Jojo strikes me as a bit too cool for it.
		
Click to expand...


ObaC I would love this  can I buy it?   I tried to get Deza one but they were sold out.  

I just need one 5ft9 rainsheet,  he's going to outgrow it by the time he needs a thicker, and I'd be tickled pink to have the unicorns 🙂

Thanks for all the other offers, everyone.  
.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 April 2021)

Jeff is going to look so cool in unicorns 😍🦄


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2021)

I can't call him Jeff, though it does suit him,  it's my best friend's husband's name 🙃
.


----------



## OldNag (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I can't call him Jeff, though it did suit him,  I'd my best friend's husband's name 🙃
.
		
Click to expand...

 Jeff II ?


----------



## Red-1 (22 April 2021)

He looks fabulous, and the clip will soon be gone!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I can't call him Jeff, though it does suit him,  it's my best friend's husband's name 🙃
.
		
Click to expand...

Take a new best friend is out the question 😆 He is def going to look ace in unicorns whatever his name is 😊


----------



## laura_nash (22 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ludo is the biggest wuss who ever sired a foal.
		
Click to expand...

My daughters old pony (sadly PTS last year) wasn't gelded till he was "aged" (probably around 15) and the 3 mares he was impounded with were in foal to him.  He was the biggest wuss I've ever met.  At one point a neighbours shetland stallion got in with them and he and my (usually lovely to other horses) cob were having a right ding-dong, Sully had taken himself down the bottom of the field and was hiding in the corner.  Another time he escaped and somehow got in with another neighbours Connie and donkey broodmares and I found him hours later quietly grazing in their field, they seemed quite sad to see him go and they were all amazingly relaxed about the whole thing with no evidence of any excitement.

So I certainly agree that late cut doesn't always mean difficult to introduce to others!

Jojo looks great, despite the interesting clip.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (22 April 2021)

Jojo could grow up to be John 🤣

https://www.britannica.com/biography/John-Dalton


----------



## Emilieu (22 April 2021)

Poor boy with that clip 😂 he’s so handsome though.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (23 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			ObaC I would love this  can I buy it?   I tried to get Deza one but they were sold out.

I just need one 5ft9 rainsheet,  he's going to outgrow it by the time he needs a thicker, and I'd be tickled pink to have the unicorns 🙂

Thanks for all the other offers, everyone.
.
		
Click to expand...

Let me try and find it first 😂 since I’ve been rugless I’m not entirely sure where they all are 👀 
	
also not sure what possessed me to buy 5ft9 😂 bit long 😂

eta if you think he’ll outgrow it, no need to buy just borrow then send back once no longer needed 😊


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Let me try and find it first 😂 since I’ve been rugless I’m not entirely sure where they all are 👀 
	View attachment 70463
also not sure what possessed me to buy 5ft9 😂 bit long 😂

eta if you think he’ll outgrow it, no need to buy just borrow then send back once no longer needed 😊
		
Click to expand...


A tad big 🤣
.


----------



## DressageCob (23 April 2021)

He's a beautiful boy and it looks like the introduction is going very well and is being very carefully managed. He seems to have a great attitude too. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2021)

Things progressed today.  Ludo refused to be caught this morning so he made himself the selection for staying outside the pen while we went out for lunch and a walk.  When I got back he was begging to go in with them so he went in for two hours. Most of the time he gently kept Jojo out in the pen. Jojo was going back inside,  so he isn't frightened,  and just left again when he was told.  Two hours was all Ludo could cope with,  and then he was going into the pen himself and holding Jojo at one end of it.  No nasty stuff going on, but it was clear Ludo was too stressed,  so Jojo came out.

Tomorrow,  with great timing,  I'm taking Deza to a friend for a play.  I think that will be perfect to leave Ludo and Jojo together.  It's Deza who Ludo is sending Jojo away from,  so it will be good for them to have time on their own now I can be sure he won't beat seven bells out of him.  (Not that I ever thought he would).
.


----------



## ycbm (24 April 2021)

Well it worked.  When I got back with Deza, the three were happily in the barn together for three hours until I turned them out.  Fingers crossed,  that's the introduction finished.  

He'll have been here a week tomorrow and not put a foot wrong or been anything other than better than any expectation I had of him 
.


----------



## PurBee (24 April 2021)

Well played ycbm - you obviously know your pair well and your plan worked a charm!

Wishing you a fab weekend loving the 3some 😁

(pssst we’d love more pics!)


----------



## TheresaW (24 April 2021)

Thinking back, when Max came to us, he went out with Dolly and Ol, who had been together forever (or so it seemed). I thought nothing of it, there were no real scuffles, but I remember sending a video to Clodagh. Once she mentioned it, I could see Ollie “herding” Max away from Doll.

Glad they are all settling, and am sure they will be fine.


----------



## wills_91 (24 April 2021)

He's a beauty.

I've got 2 geldings and a mare together. The geldings have been together for 9 years and I moved them in August to keep this wee mare company. Its only been in the last 2 weeks that she has fully accepted one of them. It's been a long slow process. Herd dynamics/relation ships/new groupings are fascinating to watch.


----------



## ycbm (25 April 2021)

All standing together outside this morning and happy as Larry in the barn right from the off today. He's been here a week at 3 o'clock today and I couldn't be more happy with him.

On soaked forage from today because they have all put on some weight.  I'm hoping to keep it ad lib for a while,  but might need to use straw as well. The pile Ludo is eating was in case he pushed Jojo into the pen,  but he hasn't.  They did a  round Robin for a minute or two before they settled who was going to have which of the four lots in there, but it was very friendly.


----------



## Cortez (25 April 2021)

Looks a good sort,  and you can't beat the price 😉. I always said I'd name the next brown, not-a-Spaniard, horse Poldark (or Ross). Jojo makes me think of a rabbit.


----------



## ycbm (25 April 2021)

Got it in one,  C, I called him that because he's got huge ears.

🐇🐰🐇


----------



## Abi90 (25 April 2021)

Oh YCBM he’s lovely. He reminds me of Rosie but he’s less gangly than she was at his age


----------



## tristar (25 April 2021)

Cortez said:



			Looks a good sort,  and you can't beat the price 😉. I always said I'd name the next brown, not-a-Spaniard, horse Poldark (or Ross). Jojo makes me think of a rabbit.
		
Click to expand...


i`ve got the ancient video tape of poldark, love watching it


----------



## ycbm (26 April 2021)

Jojo and Ludo closer to each other than Deza, that's a first.  The outside pen is shut (left hand door) to get Ludo to accept that just because it's easy to push Jojo out into it, he shouldn't have to leave the barn unless he wants to. I've watched them like a hawk and it was calm and quiet in there  all  afternoon. And from the way Ludo sniffed her and her poo today, she's in season as well,  so that's another milestone reached.

I picked his feet out today.  Fronts are fine,  backs he isn't sure about but nothing a few more goes won't resolve.  He's a very quiet youngster and he loves a cuddle. I really can't fault him.


----------



## ycbm (27 April 2021)

Horses who feel threatened don't lie down.  Ludo has,  on the second day of not being able to push Jojo into the pen because the door is shut,  given up.  From how he is behaving (not her,  I can never tell)  Deza is in season,  so that's one less thing to worry about as well.  Jojo isn't riggy and Ludo hasn't got aggressive over her. 

I love his face,  he has a big broad forehead down to a tiny narrow muzzle    His profile is neither properly Roman,  nor straight,  but he currently has a big head for his size and I think he'll be very handsome when he grows into it.  He's got two whacking great molar eruption lumps spoiling his jawline,  but he doesn't seem uncomfortable and is eating well.  They'll disappear in time.


----------



## cauda equina (27 April 2021)

I love your barn. I wish I'd thought of having a set-up like that instead of stables


----------



## ycbm (27 April 2021)

I can't believe it took ten years for me to realise I could use it like that!   It was going barefoot and wanting to keep them moving more that did it.  
.


----------



## Emilieu (27 April 2021)

They look super chilled. Feel like we needed some nice head shots to go with your description however, so we could fully admire his loveliness


----------



## ycbm (27 April 2021)

I don't think he's very photogenic,  and my phone camera is rubbish! 

He's gone hugely bum high! 





He just has such a sweet,  kind look almost all the time.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (27 April 2021)

The Barn of Calm !


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 April 2021)

His marking on his head looks like a C?  I think if he were mine I would call him Caspian, I loved the Cs Lewis Narnia books as a child.  He is very Handsome.


----------



## ycbm (27 April 2021)

Sandstone1 said:



			His marking on his head looks like a C?  I think if he were mine I would call him Caspian, I loved the Cs Lewis Narnia books as a child.  He is very Handsome.
		
Click to expand...


How did I not notice that!   I sign myself "C"  when I write to people who know me.  I think he might have to stay.
.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (27 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			How did I not notice that!   I sign myself "C"  when I write to people who know me.  I think he might have to stay.
.
		
Click to expand...

How posh are you with your personalised horse then  !


----------



## Emilieu (27 April 2021)

I love his face. What a nice, soft, kissable nose.


----------



## ycbm (28 April 2021)

Emilieu said:



			I love his face. What a nice, soft, kissable nose.
		
Click to expand...

And he loves it being kissed,  he's a very cuddly horse


----------



## Squeak (28 April 2021)

What a lovely kind face he has.  He really does look a cracker.


----------



## zandp (28 April 2021)

He's more and more adorable and I love how quickly they all got on with each other.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 April 2021)

He's got a really lovely expression,  I love his little face ♥


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (28 April 2021)

He looks so lovely! I've enjoyed following along with how he's settled in and seeing how you've approached getting the three of them introduced


----------



## tristar (28 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			I don't think he's very photogenic,  and my phone camera is rubbish! 

He's gone hugely bum high! 

View attachment 70819



He just has such a sweet,  kind look almost all the time. 

View attachment 70820


View attachment 70821

Click to expand...




 if he grows to those hind legs he has a lot to grow yet


----------



## ycbm (28 April 2021)

tristar said:



			if he grows to those hind legs he has a lot to grow yet
		
Click to expand...


My current thinking is that he is likely to make nearly 16 hands.  His back end is at least 15.2, and unless he stays permanently bum high,  which seems unlikely,  that's his absolutely minimum,  but the head and legs belong to a horse of at least 16h. 
.


----------



## ycbm (28 April 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			He looks so lovely! I've enjoyed following along with how he's settled in and seeing how you've approached getting the three of them introduced 

Click to expand...

It's credit to all three of them really.  Deza is the least marish that a fertile mare is possible to be. Ludo is the least stallion like that a gelding can be,  never mind a late cut one who sired foals. And Jojo is the soul of diplomacy without being a complete victim. 

I watched Ludo with Jojo before I left for a lesson with Deza this morning,  and he seemed to be running Jojo up and down the barn.  It looked worrying,  then I noticed that at the end of each length of the barn,  Ludo was stopping and licking and chewing, which we all know is a submission gesture. I came to the conclusion that he was trying to get Jojo to play. He's a very playful horse and I would love for him to have found a playmate. 
.


----------



## tristar (28 April 2021)

its all so interesting all this minute by minute viewing of a situation of how they can come to interact with new horses and the different personalities


----------



## IrishMilo (28 April 2021)

I think he's gorgeous. I have a feeling you're going to have loads of fun with him in time!


----------



## ycbm (28 April 2021)

Caught them!  First time ever lying down for Jojo, I thought the dynamics were feeling different this morning.


----------



## Wishfilly (28 April 2021)

Jojo is sounds utterly lovely! 

Glad to hear they are all getting along.


----------



## ycbm (29 April 2021)

Very odd herd dynamics today.  I came home from a walk to find Ludo pushing Jojo up and down the barn.  I came inside and watched on video and saw a completely different picture. Yes,  Ludo pushed him around and then having sent him away,  stood still. Then Jojo approached and started playing beaks with him,  totally normal young horse games.




Ludo would play for a good while, then push him away again,  with Jojo looking quite threatened,  only to then come up behind Ludo and do the other game, a nip above the hocks to get Ludo to move. So much for feeling threatened!




So this went on for quite some time,  with neither of them letting the other one just stand quietly.  None of it seemed related to Deza in any way,  she just stood at the side eating.   I wasn't prepared to leave the games happening while I was out for lunch,  in case they turned into something more serious,   so I took Ludo out.  When I came back I put him back in and they are now perfectly quiet and all three stood dozing.

I hope Ludo and Jojo will be playmates  Ludo is such a playful horse (hence the bits and pieces left in the barn)   but nobody has ever really wanted to play with him before. I saw Jojo pushing the barrel around this morning,  too.
.


----------



## Zuzan (29 April 2021)

ycbm said:



			.......

I hope Ludo and Jojo will be playmates  Ludo is such a playful horse (hence the bits and pieces left in the barn)   but nobody has ever really wanted to play with him before. I saw Jojo pushing the barrel around this morning,  too.
.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like they are negotiating the rules of their games


----------



## Trouper (29 April 2021)

Fascinating.  If only they knew we were spying!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 April 2021)

Ah, some good ol' gelding games. Mares can't really be bothered with those things 🤭


----------



## ycbm (30 April 2021)

Well haven't I made a rod for my own back 🤣

I used to catch Deza and Ludo would follow her in.  For 11 days,  I caught Deza and Ludo and Jojo followed her in.

This morning,  I caught Deza but Ludo and Jojo were having far too much fun together to care where Deza had gone,  and I had to go out again and get one of them so the other also came in.

We have the makings of a fine bromance.  I'm pleased for Ludo because he has limited social skills with geldings and has never had a real friend before, they seem to find him a bit irritating . But I'm going to be getting fit if  have to do two catches every day on my hillside!

Nobody to blame but myself, of course 😁
.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 April 2021)

It's lovely when they have playmates, Topaz loves playing/ charging about (despite being 18) and Skylla always just looks at her like she's mad and ruining good eating grass 🤣.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 April 2021)

I don't think this could go any better! Thrilled for all of you. Looking forward to seeing how this sweet little (or not so little after all!) develops.


----------



## Cragrat (30 April 2021)

'playing beaks'    

Love that description!


----------



## HollyWoozle (30 April 2021)

This is all going so nicely! Definitely seems like they are going to be buddies. We have two geldings in with a mare and the boys go through phases of very rough play involving rearing, biting, stamping and general madness whilst the mare looks on with absolute disdain. I love to watch how they interact, great that you can observe yours so well too!


----------



## ycbm (4 May 2021)

Well,  I think this thread is done and dusted.  Ludo and Joe are best buddies,  playing together.  I find the three of them stood close together in the mornings.  Every night I hand feed what they leave of their breakfasts,  which are full of nasty tasting minerals.  I've been taking Joe out to do that,  but tonight I had a bucket of feed and the three of them stood around me having one handful each in succession.  No jealousy over food or over being a threesome. 

So well done HHO on completely falling to stop me buying my lovely little Joe 😁


----------



## Baywonder (4 May 2021)

_*....and all three horses lived happily ever after.*_

_*The End.  *_

Absolutely fantastic @ycbm!  I am _so _pleased it all worked out for you 😊


----------



## Flyermc (4 May 2021)

Baywonder said:



_*....and all three horses lived happily ever after.*_

_*The End.  *_

Absolutely fantastic @ycbm!  I am _so _pleased it all worked out for you 😊
		
Click to expand...


Not quite  - did you manage to get any other info in his possible CB breeding?


----------



## ycbm (4 May 2021)

I've had no answer from the people who did his passport,  though I know they still live there.  I assume they bought him as a weanling and did the passport (it doesn't have a date of birth in it,  only a year) and at some point sold him on.

I'd love to know,  but it doesn't matter,  he's a lovely little horse. 
.


----------



## Emilieu (4 May 2021)

I hope we will still hear more about your lovely little guy’s progress, I have really enjoyed your updates.


----------



## ycbm (4 May 2021)

Oh yes,  but I think I'll update about all three from time to time, and start a new thread 
.


----------



## Flyermc (4 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			I've had no answer from the people who did his passport,  though I know they still live there.  I assume they bought him as a weanling and did the passport (it doesn't have a date of birth in it,  only a year) and at some point sold him on.

I'd love to know,  but it doesn't matter,  he's a lovely little horse.
.
		
Click to expand...


Orrr thats really sad  my old boy was from a stud (i didnt buy him directly from the stud) but i wrote to them several times over the years i had him in the hope that they might remember him or have a foal picture (his show/full name has the studs name in it) but they never even acknowledged me


----------



## Caol Ila (4 May 2021)

I like the name Joe, better than JoJo.


----------



## PurBee (4 May 2021)

Flyermc said:



			Orrr thats really sad  my old boy was from a stud (i didnt buy him directly from the stud) but i wrote to them several times over the years i had him in the hope that they might remember him or have a foal picture (his show/full name has the studs name in it) but they never even acknowledged me 

Click to expand...

I found an old filly pic of my mare from the stud she was from - did a deep googling session to find it - found out her filly name as ‘sasha’ , different to her name bought as a yearling- so that evening i called that name, and her head turned fast at me, ears pricked! She remembered....amazing.

It’s brilliant your 3 have settled so well ycbm...jojo is such a sweetheart...i love his kind face! Wishing you sooo much fun aiding his growth, and look forward to updates of your gang 😃


----------



## meleeka (4 May 2021)

PurBee said:



			I found an old filly pic of my mare from the stud she was from - did a deep googling session to find it - found out her filly name as ‘sasha’ , different to her name bought as a yearling- so that evening i called that name, and her head turned fast at me, ears pricked! She remembered....amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I had this too after I found out years later my pony was originally called Fairy.  Being a Welsh, Chestnut mare she’s about as far removed from
a fairy as it’s possible to get! 😂

OP- I’m so pleased for you that he’s settled in so well.  Im looking forward to following his progress.


----------



## OldNag (4 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oh yes,  but I think I'll update about all three from time to time, and start a new thread 
.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you think, on reflection, that three is a rather *uneven* number?
I think four sounds much better 😇


----------



## ycbm (5 May 2021)

OldNag said:



			Don't you think, on reflection, that three is a rather *uneven* number?
I think four sounds much better 😇
		
Click to expand...

Bad, bad person 🤣


----------



## Baywonder (5 May 2021)

OldNag said:



			Don't you think, on reflection, that three is a rather *uneven* number?
I think four sounds much better 😇
		
Click to expand...

@OldNag has raised a very valid point here............ 😂


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 May 2021)

I raised that point awhile back. 

You're late to the game. 


But not wrong.

😁





*although honestly the 3 of them are doing so well I wouldn't want to mess with it, unless  the next Velegro fell into my lap or something 😜


----------



## Flyermc (5 May 2021)

PurBee said:



			I found an old filly pic of my mare from the stud she was from - did a deep googling session to find it - found out her filly name as ‘sasha’ , different to her name bought as a yearling- so that evening i called that name, and her head turned fast at me, ears pricked! She remembered....amazing.

It’s brilliant your 3 have settled so well ycbm...jojo is such a sweetheart...i love his kind face! Wishing you sooo much fun aiding his growth, and look forward to updates of your gang 😃
		
Click to expand...


How did you manage it? id love to do some 'digging' but ive no idea where you would start other than googling his full name


----------



## PurBee (5 May 2021)

Flyermc said:



			How did you manage it? id love to do some 'digging' but ive no idea where you would start other than googling his full name
		
Click to expand...

At the time, years sgo, i found a webpage associated with the stud when i googled the breeder name and farm address, and then was just browsing their gallery of past foals and found my mare, as a wee yearling! Different name on her pic but her sock markings are unmistakable! Pure luck.
I googled several pages her sire and dam too , got a wee bit more info. 
Googled breeder’s name from her papers - the farm also. Googled everything, many pages deep.

However, now that stud page I found isnt online anymore - i saved the pic thankfully, its on another hard-drive.


----------

